# Let's see if your real face looks better than your desktop. Post your pic!



## Matrix Agent (Oct 16, 2001)

Here's mine!

(This isn't my normal face. Let's call it "last day of school" syndrome)


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 16, 2001)

I probably stunk too, but I was in canada  drinking so  it probably  didn't matter


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 16, 2001)

This is a picture taken before I went on vacation (in July)

More photos (for mac chicks only) at
http://www.club-admiralty.com

Also music available for all at the above site 


Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Oct 17, 2001)

Okay, it is very late (or early depending on how you look at it), so this is what my Indy has had to look at all night long.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 17, 2001)

So I take it you have an IndyCam on your indy 
--Is it worth while getting a web cam ???


Admiral


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 17, 2001)

Admiral, where's your horns in that pic? 

Here's mine:


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 17, 2001)

The picture you saw was my human form


----------



## RacerX (Oct 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> --Is it worth while getting a web cam ???
> *



If it hadn't come with the system, I would not have gone out of my way to get it. I'm still thinking about getting a digital though. The idea of skipping the scanner sounds great to me.

I think the O2s come with something very much like my IndyCam... only better.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 17, 2001)

I sw this ultracool DV camera that could do both video and stills..touch screen LCD, very compact, firewire....it was just amazing  ($1300)


Admiral


----------



## Kristjan (Oct 17, 2001)

Make love to the webcam, Kristjan!


----------



## jbartlett (Oct 17, 2001)

Say! I like this thread! Here's my face.

J


----------



## jbartlett (Oct 17, 2001)

But here's my desktop.

J

Personally, I'm partial to the desktop.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 17, 2001)

Wow, a girl is posting here. I'll have to show my wife. She thinks this site is for boys only. Maybe I can get her to start posting now.


----------



## Kinniken (Oct 18, 2001)

warning: it comes from the school's online address book, which should explain the club and the *very* bad compression (ah, those space-starved school servers ;-)







BTW AdmiralAK, you do look a bit "hellish" ;-)


----------



## Kinniken (Oct 18, 2001)

..that school thing simply scale the picture to whatever size needed! just type http://wwwassos.utc.fr/by/getphoto.php3?cdejacqu+500 and replace the 500 with whatever size you want...
Nice job (normal students not teatchers did it )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

Both those links tell me "forbidden"


----------



## Alexandert (Oct 18, 2001)

Here's my pic! I think my desktop looks much better than I do!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbartlett (Oct 18, 2001)

There are other girls here, right?

J


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

I am sure there are... just not posting their pics/ or not posting as much


----------



## Klink (Oct 18, 2001)

I've seen only 2 others, snowgurl and MIS Lady.

It's interesting to see the boys battle over who get's to help them when they post problems. The battles have been very civil though, which was a bit of a surprise given the ratio of male to female users here (5202:3) and the kind of competition it generates. Perhaps it's not such a surprise due to the fact the conversation is constrained to technical discussions most times. J is the exception and exceptional (outright flattery).

The more the better I say.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

Less talk, more photos  

I am sure there are more women here, names arent really indicative of anything on the internet


----------



## Klink (Oct 18, 2001)

I kinda like keeping 'em guessing Admiral.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 18, 2001)

This is a picture of me just before walking the cliffs of Slieve League. The picture of me after the said walk is much worse.


----------



## scott (Oct 18, 2001)

Me.


----------



## jbartlett (Oct 18, 2001)

So, let me get this straight. If I come up with a problem, you'll all fight over who gets to figure it out?! Sweet!

Life is getting better all the time!

J


----------



## Matrix Agent (Oct 18, 2001)

Even Admiral's post # cannot stop me from winning that battle.


----------



## scott (Oct 18, 2001)

Is this going to be an action flick or a cheesy romance? I need to know.



Or maybe........(cue cheesy 70s funk)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

lol --> Admiral cues in Sandstorm tune 

I have not interest in fighting over mundane things such as girls (on the internet that is)... I am the (notsowise) elder here 


Admiral

Hey scott...are you my WASP canadian clone ?


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 19, 2001)

Egads, I hope not...the board couldn't handle _two_ of you! 

Err...and what makes you the elder here?  'Cause some of the posters are older than you, and some of 'em joined the board before ya...so unless this is purely going on the number of posts you've done....


----------



## RacerX (Oct 19, 2001)

Boy, this is the last time I join in with the crowd! I post a picture of me (and it was 5 am), and two days later someone (in another tread) call's me ugly (I was also called stupid and dump, but I don't think those opinions came from my pic). I should have kept my mask on!

At least my wife doesn't think I'm ugly (or she just doesn't tell me so my feeling won't get hurt ).


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 19, 2001)

Racer: If you were ugly she wouldnt have married you  lol
Just chill  Dont hang on the words of some immature idiot that falls back on name calling just cause he cant back up his point (or just had nothing better to post about than "X-windows" and Oh Es Sex...eerr...sorry I mean Oh Es Ex (X, 10, I dont care what you call it )


Darkshadow... I am the elder...cause...."I made them an offer they couldnt refuse" lol 


Admiral


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 19, 2001)

So sorry Don Admiral!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 19, 2001)

Thats more like it 
But seriously now... more people should post their photos 
Lets see yer faces already 


Don Admiral


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 19, 2001)

Ar matey,  lets see those ugly mugs of yours (what do  you  think  admiral should  I  change  my name  to captain  soapvox)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 19, 2001)

Aye mattie..
Henceforth ye shall be known and Captain Soapvox

Congratulations!


----------



## jbartlett (Oct 20, 2001)

>I have not interest in fighting over mundane things such as girls (on the
>internet that is)

I think I'm offended. I mean, hey, you don't have to fight over my tech questions, but isn't "mundane" a little harsh?

Never been called THAT before. Lot's of other things, sure, but mundane?

Hmmph!

J


----------



## Klink (Oct 20, 2001)

Even an Admiral must know when to beg.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

I dont beg klink 

As for you J, you how how much we love you he he 


Admiral


----------



## jbartlett (Oct 20, 2001)

Yeah, Admiral, I know, but someone's gotta keep you guys in line! 

J


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

LOL 
>> "the rock" impersonation <<
The admiral needs not one to keep him in line little girl!
>> end of "the rock" <<





Admiral


----------



## scott (Oct 20, 2001)

Talk like the rock to women I know and you'll get a rock to the head!


----------



## jbartlett (Oct 20, 2001)

Well, heck! I don't have a rock, but I could either hit him in the head with my TiPB or my...

BRAND NEW 600MHz, combo-drive iBook that just got here like 15 minutes ago! Sorry. I digress. And Admiral, who you calling little?!

J


----------



## Matrix Agent (Oct 20, 2001)

I wonder if there's a bunch of statistics out there on mac users.
I would be curious to see what the male:female ratio is. I was at my apple store last night and I didn't see very many women come in, though one of the staff members was female....

Anyone have any numbers?


----------



## scott (Oct 20, 2001)

I have a phone number?

And now that I'm a father, do I get a Ti for Christmas?

Do you guys REALLY give a rats a**?


----------



## jbartlett (Oct 20, 2001)

Scott, yes. I believe I read in the parent contract thingee that all parents get a free TiPB. Check the fine print

As for number of users male vs. female, I can vouch for my office. We're 100% Mac at the office (85% female), and the majority use Macs when they go home. The exception is about 10 women who use peecees at home because their husbands have them. In the general population, I've found that the percentage of women using Macs is slightly (very slightly) higher than the percentage of women that use peecees, however, both are teeny tiny percentages when compared to men (we're talking real users, not just the email, christmas card list types). I attribute the slightly higher than peecee thing to the fact that mac's always been the artist/designer's tool of choice, and that field is skewed slightly towards women.

Plus, it's not at all being a girl geek. Sure, you meet a lot of guys, usually pretty smart guys, but the workplace is still a tough nut to crack. I frequently get  the "oh, isn't that cute! the girl's gonna set up our network! okay, honey, where are the guys that will really be doing the work?"

It gets old, and a lot of my fellow(?) females have dropped out of the game.

J


----------



## scott (Oct 20, 2001)

Just say "Go f*** yourself"

It feels good.

On the same topic, most of the producton managers I work with are women and they handle most of the on site tech stuff without question. I just go on site for the bigger stuff, or to stay employed


Edited: Cause I thought I was somewhere else and used nasty language


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

her we go again 
** graps Tibook from j's hand **
>> "the rock" impersonation <<
Who am I calling little, little girl ?  It should be so painstakingly obvious! 
>> End of impersonation<<

** raises eye brow and stares at J **

** waits for enxt more **


Admiral
Can you compreeeeheeeeeeeeeeeeeend, WHAT THE ADMIRAL IS SAYING ???
(lol  --> a little too much vodka maybe ? )


----------



## scott (Oct 20, 2001)

The last thing I heard an Admiral say was something about being the model of a modern major general or something like that. No word on rocks yet.


----------



## Klink (Oct 20, 2001)

All this talk about rocks has me aching for a good old fashioned stoning.


----------



## jbartlett (Oct 21, 2001)

Admiral, do NOT make me use the new iBook... <said in as threatening a tone as I can muster, which isn't really very threatening and has made threatenees collapse in fits of laughter, but just pretend I was scary for a sec, k?>

J


----------



## dani++ (Oct 22, 2001)

Here it goes a photo o' mine... 








It was taken from the video input of an old BW security camera...


A rough tip of what I look like... =)


----------



## Matrix Agent (Oct 22, 2001)

You look a little like my uncle! Hay de mi!

 

Is that correct?


----------



## dani++ (Oct 22, 2001)

WTF?!?

Where's your uncle from?

Are we related after all?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 22, 2001)

>> the rock impersonation <<
J.... Bring it on!  
>> end of the wock impersonation <<



I am having fun lol 
Hey J post a picture of you laughing   I wanna see it ;-)


Admiral


----------



## jbartlett (Oct 25, 2001)

Laughing, hmmmm. I don't think I have one, but this one at least shows that I have a face.

J


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 25, 2001)

Is that a passport foto ?? 
IT looks fake   I think we have a double agent on our hands  !!!!
Call the fedz! ;-)


----------



## jbartlett (Oct 25, 2001)

It's actually my driver's license photo. Go figure!

J


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 25, 2001)

My drivers license foto stinks 
I look like the joker


----------



## jbartlett (Oct 26, 2001)

Ahh, but you see, in Los Angeles, they take several photos and then let you pick. They even pose you and give you pointers so you get a decent shot. It's a very funny place.

J


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 26, 2001)

In MA its the same 
I just could not get something that looked good so I have one HUGE smile on my face  (of course I had JUST passed my driving exam, so I guess it was well warranted )


----------



## twyg (Oct 28, 2001)

Figured since I've got my camera out taking pictures of myself wouldn't be too far off from taking shots of my desktop...

This pic is gonna be used for our christmas/yule cards this year... 
Exclusive preview for the macosx.com folks!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 28, 2001)

Somehow ou remind me of seinfeld


----------



## twyg (Oct 29, 2001)

not sure if that's a compliment or not!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 29, 2001)

lol take it as you wish 
I just said it neutrally he he
(do you tell jokes ?  )


Admiral


----------



## kilowatt (Oct 29, 2001)

Man! This is a cool thread. Its like when you finally see the DJ form the radio in person and you're like "Wow.. didn't expect that..."

Heh, this is fun.

This is a picture of me when I got my (FREE!!!) 10.1 update. I'm in the apple store in Columbus Ohio, and I had this old guy who was wondering arround the store take the picture. Then set up an iTools account.... yall know the rest.

PS: I can't think of a funny reason about my rather distorted face... can anyone lend me a hand?


----------



## scott (Oct 29, 2001)

You should get that skin condition looked at.

or...

You're really Bill Gates. In Apple Store. Holding X.1

or....


No, wait a minute. The second one MUST be true.


----------



## Iuis (Oct 29, 2001)

Grrrr what can you do to change the picture.. i made a mistake and couldnt find a way to delete it


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 29, 2001)

LOl 
Killowatt....are you bill gates in hiding ? 


Iuis.... all I can say is.... ROTFLMAO 
In a serious note though, just try to edit your post, there should be an optiont there on the bottom to change the photo or delete it.


----------



## Iuis (Oct 29, 2001)

Sorry...I don't see the 'change or delete' option.. I was trying to select my face pict..but I got distracted and selected a file I am working on on PhotoShop for a friend...once you hit "submit reply" there isnt much one can do


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 30, 2001)

In that case repost


----------



## scott (Oct 30, 2001)

Whenever I screw up a post (quite often, mind you) I end up editing and deleting all text / photos except for an "oops, I deleted this. Really."


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *In that case repost  *



Word has it that over half of AdmiralAK' 2516 posts are from reposting, so you better listen to him.


----------



## Iuis (Oct 30, 2001)

lets see...I better be extra carefull posting my picture again


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 30, 2001)

I take great offence to that (no I dont) 
My posts are original   I think about 5% of my posts are due to edits though


----------



## brianleahy (Nov 2, 2001)

Here's my website, with my photo

http://people.mw.mediaone.net/bdleahy/index.htm

...people say I look young for my age...






(This one's a bit more recent, if not more flattering)

http://depwh02.mw.mediaone.net/bdleahy/Xmas2000/images/BrianInHat.jpg


----------



## Jadey (Nov 3, 2001)

Here is me. Taken on Sat. Oct. 27th (2001) after a big snow storm. My puddy, Cyan is also featured.


----------



## RacerX (Nov 3, 2001)

Your cat looks exactly like the one my family had when I was growing up. Her name was Pewter, and I don't think I have ever seen a cat that could run a family the way she did. She just invited herself in one day, and our lives changed forever. Even my Dad, who never liked cats, fell completely in love with her. When she died about six years ago, he was the one who took it the hardest.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 3, 2001)

wow   ... jadey u look even better than your avatar 
The cat reminds me of salem (that black cat on sabrina...hmmm havent seen that show in ages... maybe I should review before I claim this fact )


Admiral

PS: Do cats like snow ?


----------



## Jadey (Nov 3, 2001)

The cat is a Chartreaux:

http://www.fanciers.com/breed-faqs/chartreux-faq.html


----------



## tagliatelle (Nov 17, 2001)




----------



## Jadey (Nov 17, 2001)

Herve looks too humanoid to be a pan-dimensional being.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 17, 2001)

The thrad on "what herve is" comes to mind...
If he is a bot.. he has developed technology to become humanoid..in which case he seems very... super intelligent .. like bots are...

On the other hand I remember the theory that he is the admin's alter ego... so I propose to you now that we know how the admin looks 


Admiral

PS: more people should post their mugs


----------



## Matrix Agent (Nov 17, 2001)

Alternate plot: He looks a lot like agent mulder to me. Mabey his mind has been twisted by the x-files. He's so smart, and can think so absractly that no one can understand him.


----------



## Iuis (Nov 17, 2001)

Hey..my ex wife thought that Hervé is a handsome dude


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 17, 2001)

he he...
what is your ex wife's native tongue ? lol


----------



## Iuis (Nov 17, 2001)

She is Dutch and I am glad I don't get to see her very often


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 17, 2001)

Well that explains it 
I think Herve is durch too he he.

(and I am sure glad I do not see my X .(girlfriend)... she's on my black list )


Admiral


----------



## Iuis (Nov 17, 2001)

haha Admiral...is your keyboard screwed up? or are there people form "durchland"?.
It sure would be nice if they would add a spell checker here wont it? lol
dude..it is Saturday you oughta be outside "playing" or doing something about getting a new g/f or whatever..you spent waaaaaay to much time on your computer ahaha I am sure the letters on your keyboard are all faded right?..


----------



## macavenger (Nov 17, 2001)

Here is one of me, taken during a kayaking trip in Prince Willams Sound two years back... Wow, time really flies!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 17, 2001)

* Time sure does fly 
* I am at work at the moment... between coding, internet-hopping and this board... its amazing my keyboard is still alive and functioning he he.
* Herve is probably dutch 
* New strategy on the g/f mission...let them come to u 

As for durchland... I guess there could conceivably be such a country.  Dutch means "through" in german.. so Durchland would be a "through land" between 2 countries lol


Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Nov 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Iuis _
> *It sure would be nice if they would add a spell checker here wont it?*



Don't we? Oh yeah, I'm using OmniWeb, that why it spell checks as I type. Gotta love those service for Cocoa apps.


----------



## Iuis (Nov 17, 2001)

RacerX...haha dude maybe your 'spell checker is also screwed  up..didn't it tell you that it should be "that is why" instead of "that why? ahah 
What the heck is omniweb anyway?


----------



## RacerX (Nov 17, 2001)

Never said it had grammer check. 

How do you NOT know what OmniWeb is?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 17, 2001)

you dont know omniweb ? 
dear god! 
Your X did more harm to you than you think!!!!! !!!!!


----------



## Iuis (Nov 17, 2001)

*pssst*...*pssst* Admiral..I have 4 Xes...all of them as bad...never get married dude!!!
See what marriage does? I don't even know what Omniweb is...lol


----------



## Iuis (Nov 17, 2001)

Hey RacerX..man oh man, I am glad I don't know what omniweb is..did it not show you an error when you typed "grammer"? lol 
My dictionary reads "grammar"  
You guys are funny I love you all


----------



## RacerX (Nov 17, 2001)

At the time I was on my system (I work checking the connectionS on a PowerBook 3400 who's hard drive I just replaced), and Netscape doesn't have a spell checker. That is to bad about you not being able stay married (to anyone), I can't imagine why they left you. 

As for whether or not the spell check on MY system can tell the difference between grammer and grammar, yes. But I can't see it helping you out all that much because it would think both "viavoice" and "viavooice" are wrong.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 17, 2001)

lol 
I have had 2 X (girlfiends)...
LEt me tell ya.. I am one picky bast*rd  ...
I doubt there will be a woman that satifsfies all criteria  
(or girlfriend for that matter )

oh well... omniweb is a browser..nice one too 


Admiral
PS: I refuse to let my Xes mess my head up


----------



## Iuis (Nov 17, 2001)

hey..of course I know what omniweb is..  I was kidding dude..lol
But since i have nothing against microsoft I do use IE and love it


----------



## RacerX (Nov 17, 2001)

I don't have anything against Microsoft (they have been one of Mac OS X's better developers), I just like OmniWeb (been using it for years). Actually I think all the Carbon apps are going to be much better once services are enabled for them. I know Apple is working on it, otherwise it would be a waste of space to have the "services" submenu.

Actually spell checking should be something that Microsoft should have for IE for those people who have Office (just like Outlook Express does).

Back to the topic: let see some more pictures!


----------



## Iuis (Dec 6, 2001)

nice looking kid!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 6, 2001)

Hey test user... you look vaguelly like my uncle he he...you dont have any greek blood in you...do u ?


----------



## Jadey (Dec 6, 2001)

Post the puddy pic! Let's change the topic of this thread to "Let's see if your real pic or your pet's pic looks better than your desktop"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 7, 2001)

the what pic ?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 7, 2001)

I think simon looks better than albert


----------



## Jadey (Dec 7, 2001)

They're both gorgeous kitties. Albert looks like my uncle's cat Amy.

Admiral: a "puddy" is from Tweety Bird "I taw I saw a puddy tat!" 

I have a Maltese dog too, in case any dog fans are gettin jealous with all the cat attention


----------



## ScottW (Dec 7, 2001)

I can't post my picture here, I'd release my secret identity. But, my furry friend  is willing to take my place... her name is well... secret too.

Admin


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 7, 2001)

Holly son of a gun 
That cat is a vampire!
(sorry I was watchign dracula 2000 earlier and those red eyes jsut jumped at me )


----------



## Iuis (Dec 7, 2001)

He and I lived a nice love affair for about 9 years,   when he died, after him I  hated small cats


----------



## Iuis (Dec 7, 2001)

I do like playing with PhotoShop, I will soon post a "after" and "now"
when i find a good example


----------



## scruffy (Dec 8, 2001)

I was wondering for a while where I could get a digital picture of me, then my mom went and posted this pic of me in a play a while ago.  Thanks mom!

I'm the young bearded guy dressed as the servant - not to be confused with the old bearded guy dressed as the master.  That's my dad.


----------



## Jadey (Dec 8, 2001)

What's the play?


----------



## scruffy (Dec 8, 2001)

"The Game of Love and Chance" by Marivaux.  Apparently he was pretty well known in the 18th C., but he's a bit more obscure now, I guess.

A young woman learns that her father has arranged a marriage for her, and she is to meet her intended soon to see if they like each other.  She swaps places with her maid, so she can observe him secretly when he's not trying to impress anyone.  The young man arrives, having swapped places with his valet for the same reason.  Mistaken identity-type romantic comedy ensues.

It was a fun play, if a littly chaotic around the edges.


----------



## zaza (Dec 9, 2001)

Is this the place to put your [beep] on the scanner?

Editor: Please refrain from such posts... Thank You.


----------



## themacko (Dec 9, 2001)

rofl


----------



## Jadey (Dec 9, 2001)

The admin on this board is awesome. Please don't egg him on. Let him enjoy the board as much as the users do.


----------



## edX (Dec 13, 2001)

well, i've hardly had a chance to check everybody else's pics out yet but since i have been interacting with many of you lately, i decided it was only fair i reveal myself to you. (don't worry, this is G rated) 
I went to the tidepools near my home today and took the new digital mini camera ( actually a 'cool-i-cam ) that i got for cheap off the back of the credit card bill !! (you know the kind of offers i mean). I was actually pleasantly surprized at how well they turned out so i decided to share them with all of you. 

click here to see ed and his pet sea urchins 

you can laugh about the receding hairline all that you want to. you still can't see the bald spot in the back!! 

would you trust that face to help you fix your mac?


----------



## The Madhatter (Dec 13, 2001)

Here is a pic of me when I went to Hawaii on my Senior trip.  It was absolutely amazing.  In this pic Me and my friend Matt are scoping out the waves.

(I am the one in the foreground, the skinnier of the two)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 13, 2001)

in my high school we did not have a senior trip 
you lucky son of a gun


----------



## edX (Dec 14, 2001)

at my high school we went to disneyland for all night after graduation ceremony. disneyland at 3:00am with thousands of high school grads is quite a unique experience.  I once got beat up by the three little pigs for harassing the big, bad wolf - right outside of it's a small, small world. (ok, now try getting the song out of your head)


----------



## scott (Dec 15, 2001)

We went rafting down the Thompsom river for 200km for our grad trip.

It was a world of laughter, a world of tears. Blah, blah blah- blah blah blah, it's a smal world after all..


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 15, 2001)

This is my sister.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 15, 2001)

No offence man but your sister looks like she has a mustace


----------



## Matrix Agent (Dec 15, 2001)

Insane.


----------



## ulrik (Jan 16, 2002)

well, since everybody is doing it...

that's me


----------



## Jadey (Jan 16, 2002)

Ed, you look like my multimedia professor from university.


----------



## lonny (Jan 16, 2002)

My avatar looks suspiciously like me...


----------



## Jadey (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh, I didn't mean for that to sound bad! It was supposed to be matter-of-fact like.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 16, 2002)

Ed looks like travolta 


I have seen a few multimedia teachers with long hair -- maybe that is what is throwing you off ---


anyway as promised -- c'est moi from this summer


----------



## edX (Jan 16, 2002)

well, since everybody looks like somebody else i will not worry about it. I just hope your multimedia prof. is a likeable guy i would hate to be associated with some mean person in your mind Jadey. and a i am probably more like a multimedia prof than travolta anyway!!!

and Admiral's latest pic makes him look a lot like my friend Ivan from school. which is a good asociation.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 16, 2002)

He wouldnt happen to he Ivan the Terrible would he ?


----------



## edX (Jan 16, 2002)

no, just Ivan the psychologist-in-training


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 16, 2002)

Here's me

http://homepage.mac.com/our_dig/.Pictures/happycody.jpg



The sad part is that this is pretty recent.


----------



## julguribye (Jan 16, 2002)

herve...is your sister drawn...on a cookie?


----------



## twyg (Jan 16, 2002)

Peering around the corner... 

 circa 12/30/01


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 17, 2002)

Here's a more recent picture.

http://homepage.mac.com/wdw_/.Pictures/codyredeyes.jpg


----------



## funkyoucrew (Jan 24, 2002)

here's my picture...


----------



## edX (Feb 21, 2002)

Hey, there's been lots of new people lately and i would love to see their pics added to this. I also thought they might enjoying meeting the regulars here.

I just went thru this thread again and now that i have gotten to know many people in it much better, the pics are much more meaningful to me now. We are a varied crew, aren't we?  

Celebrate Diversity!!!


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 22, 2002)

A *BIG* crew!


----------



## Sloane (Feb 22, 2002)

It's hard to tell what I really look like from this photo.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 23, 2002)

Actually this is you???


----------



## Sloane (Feb 23, 2002)

Hehehe..... very good Alexandert! Actually the likeness is pretty damn close dude.


----------



## edX (Feb 23, 2002)

put your clothes on sloane and show us the real you. (clothes are only optional at herve's bar & grill )

so, did you win?

and what city are you in?


----------



## Sloane (Feb 23, 2002)

I'm in Melbourne Ed - a long way away from herve's bar & grill, and ummm..... hit me with the good news: what was I supposed to have won?


----------



## edX (Feb 23, 2002)

the pic is from a race isn't it? like the one we have every year in San Francisco called 'Bay to Breakers' where everybody races naked from one side of town to the other.

so another mate from down under. welcome aboard. I just helped send one of your country women back home recently. We will miss her.

(actually you are just a few threads away from Herve's Bar & Grill. of course it would take a while to read the whole thing so feeel free to join right in anytime and catchup later )


----------



## Sloane (Feb 23, 2002)

Ahhh, now I understand. I know I didn't win it, because you have to be in it to even have a chance of winning. (youve caught me out, shit). You did the right thing too Ed by helping to send one of my country women back home, because we don't really want to loose any of them at all. As you say: I will catch up, and BTW - thanks mate for the welcome!

ave a g'day Ed.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 23, 2002)

Hmmm... is nude sprinting a sport down yonder ? 

True to the Greek tradition ;-) -- but including women... hehehe.


admiral


----------



## Sloane (Feb 23, 2002)

No Admiral (Hello), it's not a sport that I know of down here. Ed recons the picture is from San Francisco. I just seen it and grabbed it for a bit of fun on this board, but if you were in that run you would have to be doing a lot of bumping into the women wouldn't you!

Cheers


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 23, 2002)

so long as women are bumping into me and I bump into them I am happy


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 24, 2002)

My contribution to the "Men Of MacOS X" calendar...

Opal, the best pah'doodie in the world...

And here is what I see when I force-restart...
(Yeh I'm still using 9.x)


----------



## bighairydog (Feb 24, 2002)

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Me too Me too!

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;(All of you lucky bastards moaning about how your pics reveal you to be middle aged and you don't like it. _I've been dead for several hundred years_)

Bernie     )


----------



## bighairydog (Feb 24, 2002)

Also, has everybody else noticed that, taking this board to be a representitive sample, Female Mac users seem to be significantly more attractive than the average?

Alas, I don't live in CANADA, but rarely have I more desired to

Bernie     )


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 24, 2002)

Theres simply no doubt about it, Mac women are a top-class breed...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 24, 2002)

indeed, it's me, standing in front of a car i saw in the parking lot of my place of work last summer. This guy was actually serious, and was intent on finding a wife using this method.

beats me...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 24, 2002)

bighairydog...

HOLY F*CK! WHAT THE HELL?!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 24, 2002)

unlearnedtruth -- petite wife wanted ?  That must be the most ... imaginative...way to find  a  wife 


bighairydog...how did you do that ?  what programs ?  I wanna do that too...it should scare the heck outta people I know


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *unlearnedtruth -- petite wife wanted ?  That must be the most ... imaginative...way to find  a  wife *



tell me about it... he was a pretty shady character too. around 40 years old i'd say, missing teeth, you name it. He was one of the test engineers at the facility. 

But hey, i guess we all have to have goals.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 24, 2002)

and i might as well give all of you my photos...

http://www.geocities.com/blingbling30012/Gallery/FrameSet.htm


----------



## bighairydog (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *bighairydog...how did you do that ?  what programs ?  I wanna do that too...it should scare the heck outta people I know  *





> _Originally posted by BlingBling3k12 _
> *bighairydog...
> 
> HOLY F*CK! WHAT THE HELL?!*



All done in photoshop 6. The eyes are distorted with Liquify command, then the irises painted with an airbrush. The teeth are also drawn out with liquify. The dead look (pale greyish face) is got with an airbrush and playing with blending modes

Bernie     )


----------



## julguribye (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighairydog _
> *    Me too Me too!
> 
> (All of you lucky bastards moaning about how your pics reveal you to be middle aged and you don't like it. I've been dead for several hundred years)
> ...



Myyyyyy Prrreeeeeechious...


----------



## scott (Feb 25, 2002)

sssssssssssss sssillyyyyyyyy norssssssssssssse ssssstole my precccccciousssssssss.


----------



## Hypernate (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbartlett _
> *Scott, yes. I believe I read in the parent contract thingee that all parents get a free TiPB. Check the fine print
> 
> As for number of users male vs. female, I can vouch for my office. We're 100% Mac at the office (85% female), and the majority use Macs when they go home. The exception is about 10 women who use peecees at home because their husbands have them. In the general population, I've found that the percentage of women using Macs is slightly (very slightly) higher than the percentage of women that use peecees, however, both are teeny tiny percentages when compared to men (we're talking real users, not just the email, christmas card list types). I attribute the slightly higher than peecee thing to the fact that mac's always been the artist/designer's tool of choice, and that field is skewed slightly towards women.
> ...



I know what you mean... I've actually been a culprit of this myself, ina way. The network administrators at my school (also known by me as the three guys who say that Macs are useless and they won't let me connect an iBook to the network if I buy one), are all guys, but then when my sister started at her school, all their NA are female. At first I thought this was strange, but then I realised that there was no reason why women shouldn't use computers like that (Note: her school also thinks that Toshiba make better laptops than Apple!)

Anyway, a picture of me! I shall scare you! And yes, I actually AM 15 years old, even though I don't look it!


----------



## Hypernate (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *Herve looks too humanoid to be a pan-dimensional being. *



Hervé looks too much like my german teacher to be human


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

me  from horrible digital camera... looks like a god-damned big foot  photo


----------



## Deb (Apr 7, 2002)

Admin, as my first post here ever.... I just wanted to tell you about your cat.
Now, I'm not sure if this is true in animals as it is in humans, but I read a recent health article about how eye doctors can detect optical cancer by looking at pictures of people where they have red eyes.... if one of the eyes is not red (as in your cat's case) it is most likely that they have optical cancer.  I'm hoping that isn't the case, but I wanted to let you know just to be safe.   My dog was recently killed and it was very hard on me, so I was just trying to be helpful to you.  (Hope this post doesn't sound offensive cuz it isn't meant to be)  
Anyway, as soon as I get my dog Gretchen's pic scanned I will post it here....
Meanwhile, here I am.


----------



## Deb (Apr 7, 2002)

Woops wrong pic, lets try that again....


----------



## Iuis (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey, what web cam is that? and....why are you sucking your thumb?
Does the cam work with OSX?
Hey..also please next time,.... comb your hair..haha (teassing you)


----------



## RacerX (Apr 7, 2002)

Hi Deb,

Glad to see that we are getting more female members (my wife thinks this place is a boy's club  ). Anyway, welcome!


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

WHOOOOHOOOOOO BRING THEM IN...   anyways yea cat cancer ect .. hmm yes mm....


----------



## Deb (Apr 7, 2002)

Hi RacerX nice to meet you.     Now maybe your wife will post on here with you....I am quite the post addict.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 7, 2002)

hey... where in ohio are you from? i'm all the way on the East near the WV border in a town called St. Clairsville.

plus can you show more photos of yourself? 

and don't forget to check out the Herve's Bar & Grill topic in this same forum area....


----------



## Deb (Apr 7, 2002)

I just moved here from Oregon about 7 months ago.... oh yea.. Sandusky the town where Cedar Pt. is located.  
More pics???  What are you doing, building a better mouse trap?   
hehehehe


----------



## Daeyin (Apr 22, 2002)

me (20 yo University of Michigan Student.. in case you care)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 23, 2002)

dont look so serious man
smile a little


----------



## Izzy (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *hey... where in ohio are you from? i'm all the way on the East near the WV border in a town called St. Clairsville.
> 
> plus can you show more photos of yourself?
> ...



My roommate is from Rayland...I didn't think anybody else from that area had a computer, let alone an internet connection


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 24, 2002)

rayland?!

mind telling me where that is? some sort of map would be of assistance...


----------



## Izzy (Apr 24, 2002)

Directly north of Martins Ferry...right off of route 7...surprised you haven't heard of it.  It's part of YTR (yorksville, tiltonsville, rayland)...

He says he's about a 20 min drive away from you using county roads...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 24, 2002)

i was just wondering since it sounded familiar but wasn't sure...


i've only been to Martins Ferry once....

and the weird part about all this, i BARELY know the towns around here... even though i've been around for almost 3 years


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 24, 2002)

more of me. i'm the one in the middle. katie on the left, laurie on the right. yes i'm wearing eyeliner. it was right before we went to the Dracula's Ball, a goth-type-event-type-thingie in Philly. yahoo


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 24, 2002)

and... me being "normal"


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 24, 2002)

finally i see unlearn! 


i was wondering what the almost only mac user at villanova looked like...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbartlett _
> *Ahh, but you see, in Los Angeles, they take several photos and then let you pick.*


Ha ha! Only in LA.

I guess the out of work head shot photographers build up thier "portfolios" while working at DMV.

The certainly don't do any of that up in Northern California... (No I am not trying to re-trigger that old United States of California discussion...)


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sloane _
> *It's hard to tell what I really look like from this photo. *


Reminds me of San Francisco's Bay to breakers.


...Oops. I guess I'm WAY behind on this thread. Ed made this same comments moths ago.

Sorry.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *finally i see unlearn!
> 
> 
> i was wondering what the almost only mac user at villanova looked like...  *



i'm also the only guy at villanova that doesn't try to look like an abercrombie model... 

you know... just in case you couldn't tell


----------



## Matrix Agent (Apr 24, 2002)

Unlearn, can you explain what goth culture is about? I've never really been sure what the ideas behind it were. Thanks.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *Unlearn, can you explain what goth culture is about? I've never really been sure what the ideas behind it were. Thanks. *



Hrm... I can try, but people will no doubt argue with me. Lots of people think that "goth" is just a genre of music or a dressing style, but it's more than that in my opinion. Another common mistake is that people think "goth" means you worship satan or you're atheist or what have you. Also not true. I've met goth kids that live their life for God, I've met kids that I'd consider goth who dress in Old Navy. Commonly, goth refers to dressing in black, listening to industrial or metal music, and having an open-minded attitude, and not feeling the need to satisfy other people or meet what they think you should be. Not having the desire to fit in I guess. Yeah, I dress in black a lot, yeah I listen to the music, but I define "goth" as more of a way of seeing the world, a way to carry yourself and deal with reality. I dunno. My train of thought is slowly derailing, so I think I'm going to give up for now. I will think on the matter, however, and if I find a way to better word myself, i'll let you know. Sorry for the lack of real answer here


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *having an open-minded attitude, and not feeling the need to satisfy other people or meet what they think you should be.*


that a reason you use macs? lol.... i bought a dell BEFORE that whole "Steven" guy... now all my friends want Dells BECAUSE of the "Steven" guy......

they just want to fit in...


I want a mac... they wonder why I don't want to be like everyone else...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 24, 2002)

No, 'truth, you're completely wrong.

Just to make sure that someone argues with you about this, since you _did_ say that someone would.  I'm trying to relieve any anxieties about who might argue with you...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *No, 'truth, you're completely wrong.
> 
> Just to make sure that someone argues with you about this, since you did say that someone would.  I'm trying to relieve any anxieties about who might argue with you... *



haha thanks a lot! i feel much better now 

bling - nah i use macs cuz they're better computers! duh


----------



## edX (Apr 25, 2002)

greg - you look like you could be 20 in that 'normal' pic. I hope you are not rapidly aging all of a sudden. that would not be good 

seriously, nice pic. the photograper got your good side. i think that maybe the photograper of your GF pic was more concerned about getting her good side


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Little late to the party, but I am here.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 28, 2002)

Here's a picture, its not a very good one...


----------



## xaqintosh (May 28, 2002)




----------



## Ricky (May 28, 2002)

Here I am.    ::Smacked::

http://www.anim8.biz/me.jpg  I've gotten my hair cut since then, but..
http://www.anim8.biz/screenshot.jpg  That's my desktop.  I think it looks better than I do.


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Little late to the party, but I am here. *



Cool 

Can you picture yourself murdering a PC? Can anyone here?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

hmmmmm


----------



## wdw_ (May 28, 2002)

Here's Some pics of me:

http://homepage.mac.com/wdw_/.Pictures/codyredeyes.jpg

http://homepage.mac.com/our_dig/.Pictures/happycody.jpg

And here's a video of me:

http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_movies/.Movies/me.mpg


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *http://homepage.mac.com/our_dig/.Pictures/happycody.jpg*



No! Not the dreaded picture! LOL! So... funny... stop... making... me... laugh...

hahahahahaha


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *No! Not the dreaded picture! LOL! So... funny... stop... making... me... laugh...
> 
> hahahahahaha  *



i second that! ROTFLMAO!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

same with the video!

next time i feel depressed... onto the video i go!


----------



## xaqintosh (May 28, 2002)

:happy: wdw has brought happiness to all of our lives :happy:


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

LOL, that video is SOOO goddamn funny... and with that picture too... LOL


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Little late to the party, but I am here. *



 Sexy man... sexy man   I have seen your mug before   your AOL buddy icon.


----------



## wdw_ (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *LOL, that video is SOOO goddamn funny... and with that picture too... LOL *



I made that to put on the end of a music video I was ripping into mpeg.


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

Well this is a stupid Photoshop I made. Its really stupid, so don't laugh at me 

Note to self: Practice more


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *
> 
> Sexy man... sexy man   I have seen your mug before   your AOL buddy icon. *




SHHHHH! That was a SECRET!   I didn't think that it had worked; I thought the image only worked in iChat  but apparently a few people saw it anyway, lol... well, much like the fact that I'm using Jaguar, which is "unreleased", you also saw me before the official "unveiling"... ahh what the hell.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *Well this is a stupid Photoshop I made. Its really stupid, so don't laugh at me
> 
> Note to self: Practice more  *



LOL that's funny too


----------



## wdw_ (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *Well this is a stupid Photoshop I made. Its really stupid, so don't laugh at me *


That's great. I decided to make something similar.


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

It's sweeping the nation


----------



## wdw_ (May 28, 2002)

My god. They've gone too far.


----------



## macguy17 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *My god. They've gone too far. *


OMG THAT WAS SO FUNNY!!!!!!


----------



## macguy17 (May 29, 2002)

He is spotted at the scene of Archduke Ferdinand's assassanation...

Hey we could make this a new thread


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 29, 2002)

hmmm... so you started WW I!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 oh my god you dastardly fiend


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 29, 2002)

HEY!  I want in on this mugshot action...

http://homepage.mac.com/eldiabloconqueso/photos.html 

This is just my tribute to all those lame personal webpages like, "Hey, check out my pic," and "Hey, here's my car," and "Hey, here's my foot!"

So, here's my tribute to myself.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *Here's Some pics of me:
> http://homepage.mac.com/our_dig/.Pictures/happycody.jpg
> *



Where was that taken?!  Brackenridge?  Olmos?

I fondly remember that same duck when I was a small child... although I don't think I enjoyed it quite as much as you seem to... hehe... CLASSIC pic, man.  Beautiful.


----------



## wdw_ (May 29, 2002)

That pic on the duck was taken at a small playground in the San Antonio zoo.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 29, 2002)

me again


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 29, 2002)

Here's a picture of me as a very young boy.  I don't look like this now so there's little chance of me being identified out in public.


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 29, 2002)

Another picture from my young and innocent childhood.


----------



## hazmat (May 30, 2002)

Hah, speaking of mugs, here's my driver license picture.  I love this one.


----------



## edX (May 30, 2002)

chem mon - you do look like Niles 

well, the second pic might look a bit more like Frazier, but the first is definitly Niles 

Ken - you kinda look like like my ex brother in law in that pic. Is that a pony tail i see creeping out behind there?


----------



## hazmat (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Ken - you kinda look like like my ex brother in law in that pic. Is that a pony tail i see creeping out behind there? *



Yeah.  I used to have really long hair.  Funny story behind that photo.  That was taken I think when I was 19 or 20.  I moved to Salem, MA, in 1995.  In 2000 I moved back to NY, and when I went to get my license, they asked if I had a NYS license before, and I said yeah.  She asked when, and I said about five years ago.  She asked if I wanted to keep the license picture since it would be quicker.  I said sure, not remembering what the last one I had was.  I get my license and see this one.  HAH!  And now I will be 30 on Sat.!  Can't say I look much different 10 years later, though.


----------



## edX (May 30, 2002)

i disagree ken. having seen a more recent pic, i think you look a bit more mature. I would even say you look better. (of course, you would probably look better than a current DL pic anyway, but....) Let's just say that if someone had posted your DL pic and asked who it was, i would never have guessed you.


----------



## hazmat (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *i disagree ken. having seen a more recent pic, i think you look a bit more mature. I would even say you look better. (of course, you would probably look better than a current DL pic anyway, but....) Let's just say that if someone had posted your DL pic and asked who it was, i would never have guessed you. *



Thanks, Ed.  But that dl pic really looks different from how I looked even back then.  I have always been skinny as a rail, and that pic makes me look like I have a really thick neck.  That's what waiting on line at the NYS DMV 10 years ago did to you. 

This is what I look like now.


----------



## edX (May 30, 2002)

you're right about the neck thing. I hadn't place it so specifically before. the DL pic also makes your adam's apple look like the size of a real apple  i will believe the standing in line at the DMV excuse. It has the ring of something i have been thru as well. I was thrilled when i got to renew by mail this year.

Nice current pic though. and i would still argue that you look more 'grown up' (that's a good thing up to a point ).  but i will admit i would be able to tell the two pics as the same person if i saw them side by side without knowing.


----------



## Shifting (May 30, 2002)

well, no one knows me here, but i'm bored so here's a pic of me in my natural environment.  :yawns:


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *chem mon - you do look like Niles
> 
> well, the second pic might look a bit more like Frazier, but the first is definitly Niles
> *



I remember posting quite some time ago (maybe a year or so) that I resembled Niles Crane, not only in appearance but also personality (some elements).  I definitely have Niles' taste for fine foods and specialty coffees.  I do enjoy a good night out at the symphony too.


----------



## Ricky (May 31, 2002)

I would make a fun pic of Cody too, but unfortunately I'm not on a Mac with Photoshop 7


----------



## macguy17 (May 31, 2002)

Hey me either. I use Photoshop 6.
Of course I have a machine that can't (officially) even install OS X, which is where I do my graphic stuff...


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 1, 2002)

Oh and btw, chemistry geek could pass for me when I was 3 or 4 years old. Wow.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 1, 2002)

Maybe we should rename the thread _Where is Cody?_ 

I noticed him hamming it up in a Jurassic Park III!


----------



## RacerX (Jun 1, 2002)

And I liked the idea of him in the _War_ image...

I just thought he should play a part in it.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 1, 2002)

Then again, I thought Admiral's part in Spider-Man was really cool also.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 1, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!
 

Those are great!


----------



## edX (Jun 1, 2002)

Cody - i hope you are saving these to your HD so you can show them to your grandkids. otherwise they will never believe you when you tell them about how you became the "Where's Waldo" of macosx.com


----------



## RacerX (Jun 1, 2002)

And then we have Cody as Gold Member's side kick in the year 1975 _Baby! Yeah!_


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 1, 2002)

*bows to the msater of photoshoping*

Those are excellent RacerX.


----------



## homer (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay, I've gotta enter the fray.

Here's one of me at "work" in the lab, doing my Ozzy Osbourne impression.    No, I would never do that. . . .


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 1, 2002)

homer: Do you have long hair?


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 1, 2002)

I've been working on this picture for at least an hour now. I think it's almost perfect.

Homer; this one's for you.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 1, 2002)

that's great


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 1, 2002)

The hard part  was getting rid of that bar that was covering the back of homer's head. That's not his real ear.


----------



## homer (Jun 1, 2002)

Oh yeah, that's perfect.   

Yup, I've usually got a pony tail.  I think I've got a picture somewhere, though, of my Jesus impression.  I'll have to try to dig that up. . . .


----------



## homer (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *The hard part  was getting rid of that bar that was covering the back of homer's head. That's not his real ear. *



Oh yeah, what am I, a Vulcan?


----------



## RacerX (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *I've been working on this picture for at least an hour now. I think it's almost perfect.
> 
> Homer; this one's for you. *



*Very impressive!*


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 1, 2002)

Hope you saved room for this one wdw.

My masterpiece:


----------



## Gwailo (Jun 1, 2002)

I was a staff reporter for my college newspaper last year, here's the photo for one of my columns.


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 2, 2002)

I thought mine was good...


----------



## hazmat (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gwailo _
> *I was a staff reporter for my college newspaper last year, here's the photo for one of my columns. *



What were you in for? ;-)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *I've been working on this picture for at least an hour now. I think it's almost perfect.
> 
> Homer; this one's for you. *


OMG THAT HAS TO BE THE FUNNIEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN IN MY WHOLE ENTIRE LIFE! NO JOKE! WDW... YOU ARE THE KING!

ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## homer (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey, what are you saying about me. . . .???


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 4, 2002)

just a slight fix on racerx's admiral pic.

the original can be found at 
http://www.macosx.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=117853


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 4, 2002)

I'm confused 
what is this about ? 
who are the other dudes in the photo with me ?


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 4, 2002)

I've spent most of today and a bit of last night to make...drum roll...Macosx.com member icons!

I've gone through all the pics people posted in this thread and have made icons out of them. You can get them here:

http://homepage.mac.com/our_dig/.Public/Macosx.com Icons.zip

If you posted your pic here and you can't find it in the icon set, it's either because the picture quality was bad or when I clicked the link it didn't work. If you want you pic made into an icon and added to the set, then email the pic with your macosx.com user name to marceline407@mac.com.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 4, 2002)

Job VERY well done wdw_.  This is too cool.  This seems to enhance the sense of a community here.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 4, 2002)

Yep, makes me feel like a part of this community too.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 4, 2002)

Sorry RacerX. I tried to restore your picture, but the quality was just too poor.  I'll make an icon for you if email me a different pic.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 5, 2002)

That's okay, I think I'll pass. I'm a little camera shy (thats why I wear a mask you know  ).


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 5, 2002)

I thought you wore a mask because you were a superhero 

Interestin icons, I think I will fireup OS X when I get home and make a special virtual desktop for them 


hey...scott and soapvox have been AWOL ...
anyone hear from them > :-/


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *AWOL*



eh?


----------



## edX (Jun 5, 2002)

absent with out leave

a military term for not being on base or on duty when one is supposed to be, generalized to refer to times when somebody takes off without telling anybody, isn't where they are supposed to be, etc.

basically admiral was saying that he hasn't been here as much.


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

Ed: Thanks.

AdmiralAK: ! How long since they have posted? Maybe they just are sick, like I was for a week, or maybe on a vacation. It's been so long...


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 5, 2002)

scott last posted on 5/31/02 and soapvox last posted on 2/25/02.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 8, 2002)

chemistry_geek looking like a true blue nerd.


----------



## edX (Jun 9, 2002)

so exactly what is it like playing Niles on Frazier? Is Kelsey really an ice guy or does he just come off that way? 

no, i think you gave a very accurate desrcription of yourself as Niles. Of course, he would tell you that you shouldn't have worn that tie with that vest 

so, what kind of award were you getting that day?


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 9, 2002)

here's your icon chemistry_geek.


----------



## edX (Jun 9, 2002)

wow, he posts one pic and instantly he's an icon. Quite impressive Niles. Are you an icon of science? of industry? or just another run of the mill all-knowing being?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *wow, he posts one pic and instantly he's an icon. Quite impressive Niles.*



I'm special.



> _Are you an icon of science? of industry? or just another run of the mill all-knowing being? [/B]_


_

Well, I suppose I could be an icon of science, and I'm "getting there" to being a run of the mill all-knowing being.  I do know a sizeable amount of worthless science facts.  As for industry, I've worked in the chemical industry a while, both analytical-oriented positions.




*so, what kind of award were you getting that day?*

Click to expand...


That was my undergraduate graduation day.  I haven't changed any, so I thought I'd post that picture, but I didn't think it was icon quality.  I scanned it in from a picture, not the negative as I usually do.  That's probably one of my better pictures.

Oh, and thank you again wdw_ for the icons._


----------



## homer (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *
> I do know a sizeable amount of worthless science facts.*



I loved the headline and accompanying article in the most recent The Onion: "National Science Foundation: Science Hard".  LOL.  I have a feeling that one is going to be posted in a lot of labs.     My favorite part was the picture of the guy pointing to a poster of some genome thing titled "What The Hell?!?".


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey, can I have an icon too?


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 9, 2002)

I'd make you and icon Blue, but when I clicked the link to your pic it failed.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 10, 2002)

Should we include whitesaint?


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's an icon for satanicpoptart.


----------



## Corintheus (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm the one being licked. I hear I'm quite delicious.


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

Chocolate Corintheus!


----------



## Corintheus (Jun 13, 2002)

More like peppermint chocolate


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

peppermint caffeinated chocolate

Delicious.


----------



## evildan (Jun 14, 2002)

This thread is funny, I had to chime in with something.

It seems wdw's craze has hit the highest office in the land!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 14, 2002)

_bling picks himself up after falling on the ground_
oh my god...
_(breathes)_
that was too funny...
_(breathes)_
possibly the funniest thing...
_(breathes)_
since the wdw pic...
_(breathes)_
with homer in it...
_(breathes)_

good stuff there evildan


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 14, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!


----------



## edX (Jun 14, 2002)

ah!! so now we found the original photo that Cody manipulated his picture into.


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 14, 2002)

Here I am... Until I get better ones.


http://inlineguy.com/pic1.html
http://inlineguy.com/pic2.html


That is me.  Those are not two old.  Maybe a year or so.  I have put on a lot of muscle since then.  I am tanner as well.  Incase anyone cares I am 22 and in Pittsburgh Pa right now; with plans to move to Philly or New York city this year.


EDIT:: By the way, my desktop looks much better than myself.  It is Marilyn Monroe with a almost see though top on.  Can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Corintheus _
> *I'm the one being licked. I hear I'm quite delicious. *



The locale you are in corintheurs reminds me of a cafeteria in athens that I go to sometimes


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Inline_guy _
> *Here I am... Until I get better ones.
> 
> 
> ...



That second link remind me of a greek pop singer


----------



## evildan (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *ah!! so now we found the original photo that Cody manipulated his picture into. *



Yup, I found the picture on cnn.com. And I recognized the duck. I thought it my responsibility to bring the truth to light.


----------



## homer (Jun 14, 2002)

Oh man, that one's a keeper, along with the Curious George pics--has everyone seen those--if not, I'll post 'em.


----------



## evildan (Jun 17, 2002)

I saw this on Apple's website... I think their "Switch" marketing is getting a little weak, what do you think?

screen shot


----------



## edX (Jun 17, 2002)

LOL  - you could hear me in the next room. good one dan.


----------



## evildan (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks Ed... Apple making things easy for those of us that like to doctor photos aren't they?


----------



## xoot (Jun 18, 2002)

What is the new fint that they are using?


----------



## evildan (Jun 18, 2002)

I didn't look very hard for the font Xoot. I just picked a sans serif font that I had. I couldn't even tell you which one I used.

The quotes were different, but the font I used was pretty close.


----------



## xoot (Jun 18, 2002)

Woo! I'm in there!

Apple is starting to use a bit of foul language... don't view this if you don't wanna see the s-word there.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 18, 2002)

ahahaha that is un-godly funny


----------



## xoot (Jun 18, 2002)

If you can't read the small text, it says "xoot's reaction when he first saw Mac OS X. Learn how beautiful Mac OS X is."


----------



## edX (Jul 23, 2002)

well, i just shaved off the beard for the first time in 2 years. i guess i still look accpetable underneath  

(tiedye shirt just for testy  )


----------



## hazmat (Jul 23, 2002)

We don't believe you.  I think we need a picture. ;-)

Btw, Yo La Tengo did a free show here in Brooklyn in Prospect Park a couple of weeks ago.  On the long line for the bathroom, a guy I was talking to thought I was about 21.


----------



## Iuis (Jul 23, 2002)

hey... I am glad to see this is still going...I thought it had died, really nice to be back.


----------



## edX (Jul 23, 2002)

middle aged moment  

try this one


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jul 23, 2002)

Ed, you win my ultimate hippie award. Its consists of a pack of gum, and one dollar (canadian). Enjoy.


----------



## hazmat (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *  middle aged moment
> 
> try this one  *



Hippie. 


-Ken


----------



## edX (Jul 24, 2002)

gee, thanks guys. not that i even come close to being a _real_ hippie, but the thought's nice


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Looks like I'm a little late for the fun but My pic is my icon in case you havent figured it out yet.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 7, 2002)

That's not my Mac, but... 
(and I didn't really like Macs back then - started to soften up to them tho)

I wasn't going to post a pic - until I found one that I think would be appropriate since there's a Mac in the background. 

From a few years ago at college (damn, ok Im starting to feel old! lol)  my friend and I where playing with cameras for our television production class  he pointed his camera at me and I looked to see what the heck he was doing blah!


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 7, 2002)

Umm ok.
(This is from my old college's paper, when i was a writer).


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 8, 2002)

michaelsanford: I remember that pic from somewhere else. Didn't you already post it?


----------



## themacko (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't think I've ever posted in this thread .. well here I go.

http://www.macosx.com/gallery/data/503/4755crayfish.jpg


----------



## Sogni (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *I don't think I've ever posted in this thread .. well here I go.
> 
> http://www.macosx.com/gallery/data/503/4755crayfish.jpg *



Ack!!! Dangit not that picture again!
Man... if I wasn't in this blasted cast - I'd grab my gear and go backpacking, this is too much! LOL
Oh wait... I need new gear... 
And someone to go backpacking with... heh


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 18, 2002)

My mugshot....complete with needle and all =/  It's thermal paste


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## eric halfabee (Nov 25, 2002)

Here's me and my shadow.

Duh, how do I attach a image...?


----------



## Inline_guy (Nov 25, 2002)

Here is my mug.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Nov 26, 2002)

hehe! HERE! Why not?! 

Here's MOI! ... u may notice my hair's GONE?! which is a shame....

Cus u're missin something! 

(See next post!)


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Nov 26, 2002)

See..


----------



## boi (Nov 27, 2002)

now you see why my nickname is boi... i look young for my age (19) ^_^.


----------



## edX (Nov 27, 2002)

so finally you guys are getting brave nough to admit who you are  

nice pics all three of you although i admit none of you quite match my imagining of you. well, neyo kind of does. 

thanks for sharing.  

who's next?


----------



## mystique (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> The more the better I say.



Leave it to you, *TO* say such a thing, Klinkster  Don't forget about me, darling. You'll be in a heap o trouble if you DO.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Nov 27, 2002)

Ed... Oh?! please, expand, i am CURIOUS!! this is COOL! 

Neyo


----------



## edX (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *Ed... Oh?! please, expand, i am CURIOUS!! this is COOL!
> 
> Neyo *



well, i did imagine you with a big smile. you just seem to have a very happy attitude. and i also imagined you as being on the thin side. i don't know why.  i actaully would have imagined you looking more like inline guy and him more like you when it ccomes to clothes and hair for some reason. and while i know it makes no sense, since you are "english" after all  , i have sometimes gotten the picture of you as being part asian. the things we imagine, huh?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *well, i did imagine you with a big smile. you just seem to have a very happy attitude. and i also imagined you as being on the thin side. i don't know why.  i actaully would have imagined you looking more like inline guy and him more like you when it ccomes to clothes and hair for some reason. and while i know it makes no sense, since you are "english" after all  , i have sometimes gotten the picture of you as being part asian. the things we imagine, huh?  *



HAHA! thats Cool, well i am glad my attitude, and representation of myself, is so apparent to you guys, i think its something to be proud of!  ... and Yes, "Being English" haha! 

"americans"    ...

you did well with you're assumptions, maybe not the asian, but not bad none the less 

"for a mac user" LOL ...Jus Playing Buddy 

NeYo


----------



## edX (Nov 27, 2002)

> "for a mac user" LOL ...Jus Playing Buddy



so what, you just leave your new ibook out on the coffeee table as a conversation piece?  

(admit it, you're "one of us" now !!)


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *so what, you just leave your new ibook out on the coffeee table as a conversation piece?
> 
> (admit it, you're "one of us" now !!)   *



Yes, thats it! ... its good for us English guys to get our tea, Crumptes and Prawn Sandwidges, and laugh @ OS X... and my 'ickle iBook! 

Then we go back to our Windows NT 6.0, 3.06GHz Driven PC's! 

LOL

..ok, i am "kinda" there Ed, although i have to admit, i will miss Windows as and when i do replace my Desktop machine next year! it will be hard, i think VPC will be a Neccesity, not because i don't like X, but "home is where the heart is" ... Yes Mr Gates! 

<<< ok, kill me now Guys!!!  >>

NeYo


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 27, 2002)

we're gonna have to send the rabid ninja attack-squirrels on ya, neyo


----------



## Jason (Nov 28, 2002)

beauty is indeed here


----------



## edX (Nov 28, 2002)

nice picture jason. probably one of the best that anybody has posted. i'm not saying you're one of the best looking people posted, but the pic is top quality.  

you definitly look different than i imagined. though the serious look doesn't surprise me. nice to finally meet you face to face.


----------



## Jason (Nov 28, 2002)

oh shucks, its allright, you can say im the best looking, im sure they wont mind 

anyways on that note i have a pm to write to you... nice to meet you, ya hippy, not surprising you live in san fran


----------



## edX (Nov 28, 2002)

since i think a few of my best pics have been removed from this thread by my failure to afford to keep my .mac account, i thought i would repost them. (as i find them  )

this one has always earned me great respect and admiration when i post it 

(for any photoshoppers out there - my secret desire is to play Gandalf in the LOTR  )


----------



## edX (Nov 28, 2002)

the real me?

at the m$ booth at MWSF last year. notice the throngs of other people there 

(in fact the guy running this section had so little to do that he took this pic  )


----------



## edX (Nov 28, 2002)

finally found it - my personal favorite pic of me in recent times. this probably is the real me. and in one of my favorite places - the beach near my home.


----------



## Shifting (Nov 28, 2002)

i posted my pic in this thread ages ago....but i was ignored, i was unknown back then.

now, eh, a few people might appreciate this.....yeah right.

small but fitting, that's all i can say.


----------



## Inline_guy (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice Chops.

Matthew


----------



## eric halfabee (Nov 28, 2002)

This is me and my shadow again

http://www.macosx.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=75&papass=&sort=1

Great thread.

Cheers



eric


----------



## AppMan (Dec 3, 2002)

I would post my pic here but as my old man use to say: "This is a sausage-fest!"


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 3, 2002)

me and tux  in a recent expo...


----------



## Sogni (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *me and tux  in a recent expo...   *



Hey! Tux is attacking Giaguara!
*Ponders if he should help* 

That's a much bigger Tux than I have.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 3, 2002)

that was in a boring computer expo full of wintels..  ... so Tux was the coolest thing there  i couldn't resist ,,


----------



## Inline_guy (Dec 3, 2002)

AppMan... What is a susage fest?

Matthew


----------



## edX (Dec 3, 2002)

i think he is trying to say we are a very motley crew 

true, but if his avatar is him, then he should fit in fine


----------



## AppMan (Dec 3, 2002)

HA HA HA... wait was that funny? umm no, nevermind.


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *i think he is trying to say we are a very motley crew
> 
> true, but if his avatar is him, then he should fit in fine  *



*Mystique looks at Ed with a half-smile on her face*

Are we going to do this again, Ed?


----------



## edX (Dec 3, 2002)

well, if that last post had been your pic, my post would have said -

"i'm not saying anything this time  "


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2002)

sausage fest - party where mostly or all men are attending.. hence "sausage" 

and ms. mystique, is all the artwork on your site original to you? or did you just invert some others' works? either way interesting stuff


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2002)

oh and im still the prettiest.. bow to me all of you


----------



## Sogni (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *and ms. mystique, is all the artwork on your site original to you? or did you just invert some others' works? either way interesting stuff   *



Nah, she stole it from me... that was the previous look of my site - she musta liked how simple and clean it was. 

Not saying that mines looks any better now, I can't make up my mind on what I want it to look like or what it should contain!


----------



## Sogni (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *oh and im still the prettiest.. bow to me all of you  *



Um, yeah... right...


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *Um, yeah... right...  *



dont hate me because you aint me


----------



## Sogni (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *dont hate be because you aint me  *



Uh... I don't think I wanna be you! lol  
Maybe if you where Angel Viera or Antonio de la Rua... but nah, I've been through too much hell to be anyone else now!


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *Uh... I don't think I wanna be you! lol  *



yeah you wouldnt want to be me... its tough beating all the women off of me


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 4, 2002)

here's a more clear Pic! ... here


----------



## edX (Dec 4, 2002)

neyo - much better pic - thanks. and the girl on the left does look part asian so maybe that's where i was getting it 

tormente and bobb - are you guys getting mystique and giaguara mixed up? i don't think mystique has ever posted pics here. if so, i would have made sure to say nothing


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *neyo - much better pic  *



Yea, i felt i owe'd it to you Guys!  lol

ASIAN!? GRR... there's NO Ties with me and Asians! lol, stop making excuses! ... its sooo "american" HehehE

NeYo


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 4, 2002)

yeah, why'd you get rid of the hair?


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2002)

looks like i am! i'll shut up now


----------



## Sogni (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *yeah you wouldnt want to be me... its tough beating all the women off of me    *



Eh, you can have them - I only want one of three (four?) and none of them know you, two of which don't know me either! LOL
So there! lol 

And the other two - I won't go into here.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *tormente and bobb - are you guys getting mystique and giaguara mixed up? i don't think mystique has ever posted pics here. if so, i would have made sure to say nothing
> *



LOL
Nah, Bobb's the confused one - Mystique's site is just a blank white page, thus my "simple, clean look" comment lol.

My mind is too much in a rut to make a site like Giaguara's for my own... Why is it I can make good sites for others but I can't for myself? Shesh!  

I did have Neyo confused with someone else tho!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 4, 2002)

Tormente?! ... you did!? Who?!


----------



## Sogni (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *Tormente?! ... you did!? Who?! *



I don't know anymore... too many pictures! LOL


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *Tormente?! ... you did!? Who?! *



a crack addict


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *a crack addict    *



Oooooh!! RiiiiiiiiiiiGHHHHHHHHHTT!!!!!!!!!!   

"mac users"   

NeYo


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2002)

'tis a joke neyo, thats what the   are for 

we all love you and you know it


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 4, 2002)

Yes, its all Good mate, even US ENGLISH can take insults lightly! lol ... ... anyhow, i need SLEEP!! Peace Guys


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2002)

sleep is over rated, get some coffee


----------



## Trip (Jan 21, 2003)

Whoa, sorry to keep you waiting (  ):


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2003)

Okay ... something recent here.. i've found just some photos around here, they have all been taken in the last 3 years..  the classic "(even) my old frieds don't recognize me.."


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2003)

this seems to be the most different from now .. = before the lasering of my eyes [i didn't see even my fingers clearly] .. hmm, that must be from december '99 ...


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 21, 2003)

Giaguara,

Do those red eyes cast any insight into your personality?  Just kidding, to see my most current pics, click on page 15 of this thread, gosh are they geeky.  If you ask wdw_, he might be able to make an icon from one of your pics, some of the members' pictures are available somewhere in this thread as icons.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 21, 2003)

oh my god she has red eyes 

your location says nothing ... so here's the scoop

1) if you are a deamonic entity and your eyes are naturally red dont worry

else

2) if your eyes are irritated, get some clear-eyes, it relieves red eyes AND it has an ingredient to moisturize  hehehehehe 



Admiral


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2003)

chemistry, i did just some icons this week from astor piazzolla related pix .. erll _i_ don't want to have myself as an icon but if someone else does go on ... hmm, actually weird - i didn't manage to use a weird icon making program i had - so i do the icons without an icon making program, even better... 
You perverts, the geeky pix of me is already more clicked


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh Gawwd ...  HERE fixed eyes .. happy now???


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 21, 2003)

Giaguara,

Please make your pictures BIGGER!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2003)

ups. posted a wrong link. i meant THIS. sorry.  that has the fixed = not red eyes. 

and yes, i do have bigger pics but i'm doing them smaller just for here. [to be unrecogniseable.]


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 21, 2003)

Giaguara,

I like the "Apple effect".  That's original.

Do you have any more pictures like "sp.jpg"?



> and yes, i do have bigger pics but i'm doing them smaller just for here. [to be unrecogniseable.]



You have nothing to hide, trust me.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2003)

well yea but i'm too lazy to upload those anywhere... here is my *first* and maybe biggest really  GEEEEEEK photo.. [yep, it was me]


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 21, 2003)

*HUBBA! HUBBA!*  I'm in Love.  Just kidding.  Nice pics.  You have the same eyes now that you had as a baby.  Glad you decided to keep them. [wink wink].


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 22, 2003)

u look way better with the non-red eyes 
less vampirish


----------



## evildan (Jan 22, 2003)

We are all truly geeks here... one girl and the room falls to fawning.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

Yea, you geeks..


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 22, 2003)

I am not a geek


----------



## Trip (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I am not a geek  *



Nerd.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Nerd. *



Dork.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 22, 2003)

I am none of the above


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

"none of the aboce" ? 

this wasn't a poll.. or was it?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 22, 2003)

Wow, there is a lot going on in this thread!  

Ok, I am not such an active reader of this forum, but let me show you guys how I look. Since I am not so skilled with any of those graphic tools, you gonna see an ordinary pic...
Sorry, really didn't find anything fancy and funny!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 22, 2003)

it was not a poll but I dynamically spun one since people were callng me a geek, dork and nerd


----------



## hazmat (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *it was not a poll but I dynamically spun one since people were callng me a geek, dork and nerd  *



Oh, I wasn't calling you a dork.  I was just jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey, i didn't specify who i called geek. see, "you geeks" .. but as you like admiral. i'm definitelly and officially a geek and i like geeks, as you want...


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *... i'm definitelly and officially a geek and i like geeks, as you want...  *



There's hope yet!...  Who's the Apple of your eye? [pun intended]  For those who are just picking up on this thread, look VERY closely at Giaguara's eyes in her pictures.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

There is? Well then at least you better know why  _officially_ geek then ...


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *There is? Well then at least you better know why  officially geek then ...  *



I don't get it.  Please explain... [typical egghead _"huh?"_]


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2003)

yeah... please explain -- coffee has not awoken me yet 

Admiral
PS: I hope my position, I am not a geek...however I am a greek


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2003)

The _officially_ geek ... i guess i'm that since Leander Kahney wrote it in Wired... And a Mac fetishist. [how nice, he used my name though it was written _nowhere_ in the site, and then he linked there without telling first]. awwww....

Coffee's redy, guys ... jaguar goes to hunt now


----------



## hazmat (Jan 23, 2003)

I still don't think I'm a geek.  But then again they say denial is the first form of proof.  But I'm not overweight, I don't pound the Dr. Pepper, I refuse to wear a t-shirt that says "Got root?", and I feel that talking shop with co-workers outside of work shows an extreme lack of personality.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2003)

Well there are more types of geek.. i've never been fat either. Actually i think i will do that program that gives me a hint sometimes "go to eat" and "go to sleep" ... well yea, one of the top moments of geekiness, getting an email from apple (someone at apple) at 5 am telling "go to sleep" ...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2003)

Hmmm.... am I a geek if I still use my Newton ? lol


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2003)

Newton? but you said you weren't a geek..

newton? what newton? wait iìll go to terminal to google it ...


----------



## edX (Jan 23, 2003)

Tolya - need i go find the post and quote you? you know, the one where your excuse for not finding a girlfriend was being "so geeky"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2003)

hmmm.... as a matter of fact ed... I challenge you to do it 

btw: OMG she does not know what a newton is   eeeeed! that is blasphemous


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2003)

ed you don't have to do that for me...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2003)

*biip*


----------



## hazmat (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *ed you don't have to do that for me... *



What, find you a girlfriend?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2003)

yea haz', i don't need a girlfriend ... besides the guys too often complain i'm too geeky.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 24, 2003)

hmmm... imagine girls...   lol


----------



## MacLegacy (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm 16 and here's my pic!!  

http://www.chez.com/scking2000/Jay.jpg

you'll have to copy and paste the link though. sigh..

I don't look like a nerd or a geek


----------



## Ricky (Jan 30, 2003)

Here I am, finally!  
http://www.anim8.biz/photos/me3.jpg


----------



## edX (Jan 30, 2003)

you look so serious  

once more my imagination has been foiled. i always saw you with a nice big crop of dark hair for some reason. but you've barely got more hair than jason 

(hey, thanks for finally sharing  )


----------



## Ricky (Jan 30, 2003)

I've tried managing longer hair, but it hasn't worked.    I could never find a hairstyle that looked good, nor could I hold a style with hairspray.  My hair hates me.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *I've tried managing longer hair, but it hasn't worked.    I could never find a hairstyle that looked good, nor could I hold a style with hairspray.  My hair hates me.
> 
> 
> ...



I hear you. 
I'm so tired of my hair that I've just been letting it grow and combing it back (it does not really want to go back, it tends to curl in the front)... 
But since we seem to no longer have a winter here, the heat is getting to me - so I might just chop most of it off. 

http://www.dtechnoart.com/~sogni/images/sogni_2003.jpg


----------



## hazmat (Jan 31, 2003)

Jeez, dude.  All I can think of when I see that is "I kill you now."


----------



## Sogni (Jan 31, 2003)

LOL

That's the idea Hazmat! 
Just Kidding. 

I'm really not like that, unless someone pisses me or a friend of mine off - when they see us coming they suddenly change their attitude! 
He's almost as big as me, and looks just as menacing with Sunglasses! LOL 

My attitude does NOT match that look at all, so I'm usually the quiet one - I just show up "for looks". heh


----------



## Iuis (Jan 31, 2003)

Ricky
Hmmm if I were you I would definetly let me hair grow, I think you would look a lot better


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Feb 3, 2003)

heres my mug


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 3, 2003)

So, Sogni, was you using a _peecee_ digicam when you made that photo?


----------



## Sogni (Feb 3, 2003)

Uh, no... that's my digital camera (Olympus), imported to iPhoto on my Mac and exported at a smaller size. 

Nothing I do on the PC ever makes it to any website.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 3, 2003)

yea but you look so angry in the pic ...


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 3, 2003)

here's another pic of me:


----------



## Sogni (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *yea but you look so angry in the pic ...  *


----------



## Sogni (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *here's another pic of me:*



Dude! You need a haircut worse than I do! 
LOL

Speaking of which - I'm off to get it choped off now. See 'ya!


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 3, 2003)

so many people think it's supposed to be me with big hair. It's a picture of me in mid-headbang, so my hair goes flying up. I do have shoulder length hair though.


----------



## edX (Feb 3, 2003)

wdw_ - when are you going to get a real 'new pic'? maybe one where you're not on the playground?


----------



## Sogni (Feb 3, 2003)

I was thinking it was a mid-headbang... and you still need a haircut worse than I do! kidding 

My long hair gets saved for another day as things came up at the last second - no time to chop it off today.


----------



## genghiscohen (Feb 5, 2003)

Well, my wife whipped out the digital camera the other day, and got a pic that actually resembles me.  So here you go, representing the "senior citizen" contingent, _moi_.


----------



## genghiscohen (Feb 5, 2003)

Grrrr, pic didn't show up...  Too big, maybe?
Trying again.


----------



## edX (Feb 5, 2003)

so that's what the face on the other end of that netfone conversation looks like  

thank the wife for us


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *wdw_ - when are you going to get a real 'new pic'? maybe one where you're not on the playground?  *


Ok. You win. Here are some pics I just took with my video camera.

http://homepage.mac.com/marceline407/pics/


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 8, 2003)

you look pretty evil


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2003)

i don't think he looks evil!! he doesn't look like that goofy kid on the playground anymore, but hey, anybody with hair like that has got to be OK.

thanks for updating us Cody!!


----------



## Sogni (Feb 8, 2003)

Hmmm... I see a trend starting... 
The MacOSX.Com Bad Boys! hehe


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 8, 2003)

I have to get a new picture up soon...


----------



## hazmat (Feb 8, 2003)

Oh, then here's  a fun one.  That's after a GWAR show about 8 to 10 years ago.


----------



## MDLarson (Feb 17, 2003)

I've been aware of this thread for quite some time, sooo

Beware, it's a wedding picture!  

Edit:  (I'm the guy)


----------



## andrewxlt1 (Feb 17, 2003)

heres mine
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/flowers122/andrew.jpg


----------



## Dusky (Feb 17, 2003)

> Edit:  (I'm the guy)



The girl is so fine, I was about to hire a hit-man on the guy.  Oh wait, I still can.  (Ah, evidence!)

Nice pix.  Happy times.


----------



## Androo (Feb 17, 2003)

my avatar looks like me, except i don't have a goate, and my head isn't that long......


----------



## nickn (Feb 17, 2003)

so otherwise you are white and have a big nose?


----------



## toast (Feb 18, 2003)

François 'Toast'

http://zolico.homedns.org/thinkhybrid/images/perso/fr.jpg

Amanda 'Ratabouini' (not from the board)

http://zolico.homedns.org/thinkhybrid/images/perso/am.jpg


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 18, 2003)

???


----------



## chevy (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *François 'Toast'
> 
> http://zolico.homedns.org/thinkhybrid/images/perso/fr.jpg
> ...



Doesn't work...


----------



## edX (Feb 18, 2003)

works for me. talk about not looking anything like i imagined.


----------



## chevy (Feb 18, 2003)

I had a timout with Chimera... I'm trying with Explorer


----------



## Ugg (Feb 18, 2003)

Nothing better than a day on a sailboat.....


----------



## MDLarson (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey!  That's... that's your AVATAR!!!
Wait a minute... OH, I GET IT!
<slaps forehead>


----------



## Ugg (Feb 18, 2003)

Actually that was taken at the end of a long weekend of sailing.  Due to the tides in Puget Sound, my destination, the weekend, etc, etc. I had to motor for about 5+ hours that morning.  So as I am sitting in the cockpit bored out of my mind, drinking my coffee, wishing I had an iBook, I saw some harbor seals I, grabbed the camera took a pic, the tiller swung around, I grabbed it, took a look at the pic and it was of my knee.  Not a seal in sight.  So, I thought sitting there very bored, with nothing else to do (sort of like tonight!) why don't I take a series of pics of my knee, while I'm sailing and this will be a real cool and artsy thing.  Somewhere is an entire zip disk of pics of my knee in the foreground and various views of puget sound in the background.  Well, it gave me something to do and someday who knows, maybe they will make me a lot of money......


----------



## chevy (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *Doesn't work... *



It's ok now... lucky the one who draws the tattoo !


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2003)

ugg - i'm glad you showed us the larger version. when i look at your avatar, i see a Drew Carey look alike. obviously it's only the glasses. (yours and mine  )


----------



## toast (Feb 19, 2003)

[edX and chevy] As those pictures are on a friend's server, and as this server has recently gone through a VERY bad phase (Linux reorganizing), the pictures were downline for some time.
They're online now 

Attachment = Amanda


----------



## toast (Feb 19, 2003)

and here I come. 8)


----------



## ShadowCrow (Mar 10, 2003)

nice photos everyone... Thought I'd share mine!

HERE it is

That's it, nothing to see here, move along...  (Could not figure out how to do an attachment).


----------



## Iuis (Mar 10, 2003)

ShadowC, I see a chain...no dog?


----------



## habilis (Mar 10, 2003)

hello.


----------



## Trip (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> * and here I come. 8) *



[Physical Education Teacher Voice]_You're a handsom young man._[/Physical Education Teacher Voice]


----------



## senne (Apr 21, 2003)

What am I doing here?

I want to get out of here.....


----------



## toast (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *[Physical Education Teacher Voice]You're a handsom young man.[/Physical Education Teacher Voice] *


----------



## Androo (Apr 21, 2003)

oook.... here i am, i'm 13, and outside an apple store in orlando florida. Millenia Mall i think it was in...
http://www.macosx.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=202181


----------



## senne (Apr 21, 2003)

Are you the youngest member of the board?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *oook.... here i am, i'm 13, and outside an apple store in orlando florida. Millenia Mall i think it was in...
> http://www.macosx.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=202181 *



I feel so old. :-/


----------



## Randman (Apr 21, 2003)

Wow! My WonderDawg's 12 already. Here she is a few years ago (she's the furry one on the right, and no, her tongue really isn't purple).


----------



## Androo (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *Are you the youngest member of the board? *


No comment. (i dunno)


----------



## senne (Apr 21, 2003)

i've once started a topic "What's YOUR age?"


http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=15962&highlight=youngest


there were 2 people 12:  gamedog00 and tabletop

But they were 12 one year ago, so now they're 13.

You're the youngest Androo!  Congrats!


----------



## Iuis (Apr 21, 2003)

"What I am doing here"?
senne?
 you mean out of that "erotic peep show" corner?

if were you I'd better get out before the police gets u, you look underage to be at places like that


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## wdw_ (Apr 21, 2003)

Here's me on drums:


----------



## senne (Apr 22, 2003)

You're a hard bloody rocker!

But i already knew that?


----------



## Decado (Jul 8, 2003)

Jepp. This is me, i guess.
The photo was taken a few months ago just when the political party (which i am president of) had won the student-union election (so i became president of the student-union instead).
The t-shirt was a bad joke.


----------



## edX (Jul 8, 2003)

at first glance you reminded me of rodger daltry from the who. nice pic - nice smile - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Arden (Oct 12, 2003)

Since Cody posted a pic (a while back that no longer works) of him drumming, I figured I'd share these images I just took.  I am actually drumming in these, these are not posed.

I like my expression better in this first one, but...


----------



## Arden (Oct 12, 2003)

... this one shows more of my kit.

And yes, I'm in my PJ's.  And it's almost 5:30 p.m.


----------



## habilis (Oct 12, 2003)

arden you look like Ben Folds. Anyway keep up the good work of infuriating your neighbors.


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 12, 2003)

i like the startegically placed apple sticker on the set


----------



## hazmat (Oct 12, 2003)

Speaking of which, my bass guitar is black.  I'm wondering how cheesy it would  be to put one of the white Apple stickers on it that came with my Power Mac G4.  I really don't want to be associated with some of the embarrassing people I see at the Apple Store and MacWorld events.


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 12, 2003)

here is one, i kinda look like this, only my eyes arent normally so crazy


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> * I really don't want to be associated with some of the embarrassing people I see at the Apple Store and MacWorld events.  *


----------



## Arden (Oct 13, 2003)

Heh, my neighbors are really cool about my drumming.  I talk to them sometimes, and one guy, Steve, tells me that I'm improving and such and such.  Besides, I don't open my windows, so it's really muffled anyway (though I still wouldn't drum at night, for fear of retribution.  Mostly from my mom & sister).


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 19, 2003)

Hehe!

I had these in the Jason's picture thread but I think it won't be a bad idea to add them here too 

Me and Toast (in the Apple Expo in September.) (no, toast is not my bf!)

Me and a friend from Apple, the same place and time. 

Playing with the autoportrait mode of the camera.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 19, 2003)

Here is one of me, it's a few months old, and I'm a lot taller and I have a new way of doing my hair, and and and and.... Anyway:

http://www.millayon.net/images/dlloyd.jpg

I'll post a new one later


----------



## Mat (Oct 19, 2003)

hey arden, now that I've seen what you look like I don't think I can take you seriously - it's the pyjamas.

Was your drumming that bad that you had to wear ear muffs?


----------



## Arden (Oct 21, 2003)

LOL, no, it's that _loud_.  And actually, the ear muffs make my main snare drum sound a lot better (not the blue one).

G:  What were you wearing on that day?


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 21, 2003)

The black polo t shirt with Apple logo and "Apple Staff" (you can partially see it in the pic).


----------



## Sogni (Oct 21, 2003)

Man, you all are so much younger than I had pictured you in my mind! Shesh! 

(Not referring to Gia or Ed - I already knew how old you too where, not saying you're old either to begin with! LOL )


----------



## Arden (Oct 23, 2003)

What kind of pants do you have on, G?  You look like some kind of Mac gangsta or something.

Which reminds me: http://www.flamingmailbox.com/maccomedy/articles/020429gmac.html

Hee hee...


----------



## Randman (Oct 23, 2003)

Arden, after showing yourself in those pjs, never ever mock another's fashion sense (or lack thereof).


----------



## Arden (Oct 23, 2003)

LOL, would you rather I had changed to take that picture? 

Besides, I'm not mocking her fashion sense or anything, I'm just wondering what she's wearing... it looks kind of odd the way she's standing.

No offense, G!


----------



## Randman (Oct 23, 2003)

> LOL, would you rather I had changed to take that picture


 Only if that picture was taken in 1955. Looks like something young George McFly wore in Back To The Future 1. lol


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 23, 2003)

Heh. Normally I wear 70's style black pants or jeans (tight up, then light trumpets) and I necessarily don't like those but sometimes those are the only thing I find that fits (I do hate clothes shopping). Well, in that picture one of the alternative trousers I have; those wide, army kind of but in black, and leaving them unleashed (down). I tend to get to airport security controls with those ... well, steve-ish I assume: black, simple, timeless (uh..) .. and with a big pocket so I can have stufff there. :-/


----------



## Trip (Jan 1, 2004)

Bringing this thread back with your one and only:


----------



## Iuis (Jan 1, 2004)

Trip said:
			
		

> Bringing this thread back with your one and only:


Trip I kinda like your desings, your site look (for me excelent), so I don't think you "suck at design". all the contraty!!
Cheers and Happy New Year  ::love::


----------



## Trip (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks mate!

BTW I wasn't going to say anything, but for just for you I'll let you know: expect a new site from me soon. Something a lot better than what I have now.  Keep it secret though!


----------



## Iuis (Jan 1, 2004)

Trip said:
			
		

> Thanks mate!
> 
> BTW I wasn't going to say anything, but for just for you I'll let you know: expect a new site from me soon. Something a lot better than what I have now.  Keep it secret though!



Please let me know and if I like your new site you may be rewarded? ::evil::


----------



## Sogni (Jan 5, 2004)

Here's two more of me taken Jan 5th '04 (along with the old one I had posted who's previous link is now broken ) :

Here. 

Look at the background of the 2nd one! 

Edit: Fixed link.


----------



## chevy (Jan 5, 2004)

here I am... small, but here


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2004)

So you _don't_ look like Uma Thurmond and whoever that other guy is!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

yea, i think .. and hope chevy does not look like uma thurman (would you have minded posted a bit bigger pic?) 

some new pics (not just of me).


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

Gia, all those pics look like you're in a first-person shooter with your iPod o' Death.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 10, 2004)

come on guys, don't let this thread die. Keep on posting pics...


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 10, 2004)

i think that one problem is that most people who post here to ask an inane question about there machine and really dont want to contribute to a community (which is ok only no one searches anything first!! ) 

oh yeah a pict here is one and yes i know a tree is growing out of my head, and no i am not going to fix it with the clone tool any time soon.


----------



## Arden (Feb 11, 2004)

Well, that's how any online community will be.  There are those who only come on to find out an answer, and there are those who come on to shmooze with people all over the world who share a common interest, like Macs.  I think the community here is starting to die off, though.

Anyway, Zammy, where are your pics?  Or did I miss them?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 11, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Anyway, Zammy, where are your pics?  Or did I miss them?


I believe I did it before. But I don't feel like browsing through all those sites...
Here some newer ones.
me&girlfriend; me&brother


----------



## Arden (Feb 11, 2004)

Oh yeah, you did post your pic a while back.

BTW... she's a cutey!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 12, 2004)

tnx, Arden. I wish you were talking about me..


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 23, 2004)

Our infamous greek wedding and of course the Beauty but not the Beast!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 23, 2004)

so, which one of those beauties are you? 
Nice pics! So, she is the reason you are not posting that often lately? And hey, you making me feel quite uncomfy. Am almost in your age and still no plans to marry my girlfriend..


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 23, 2004)

Hulk beast! Betty, errr, Ria beauty 

That's one of the reasons... The up and coming parenthood is another one 

As for feeling uncomfortable: DON'T! We are still young


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 23, 2004)

So true..
*printing Hulks post to show his girlfriend*


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 23, 2004)

nice, hulkaros. In this house one of mz house mates is greek. at some point i got a feel that with one word of greek (malaka) i can understand up to 25 % of some discussions.. 

have you guys seen my big fat greek wedding? i saw it in a plane, and i think it#s exactlz the tzpe of the movie i like to see when i flz. light, fun etc. (sorrz im using a german kezboard right now, thus all the tzpos...)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

Hehe, how did you get the honor to use a german keyboard? I am using a german keyboard and see: fly fly fly fly fly, zone zone zone zone zone


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 24, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> So true..
> *printing Hulks post to show his girlfriend*


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 24, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> nice, hulkaros. In this house one of mz house mates is greek. at some point i got a feel that with one word of greek (malaka) i can understand up to 25 % of some discussions..
> 
> have you guys seen my big fat greek wedding? i saw it in a plane, and i think it#s exactlz the tzpe of the movie i like to see when i flz. light, fun etc. (sorrz im using a german kezboard right now, thus all the tzpos...)



And I bet that in some other discussions, if not, in most discussions, you can understand the 75% 

Big Fat Greek Wedding was a great movie and certainly deserves at least a part 2  And remember: If you have ANY health problems just spray them away


----------



## Decado (Feb 24, 2004)

Guten Morgen and kalimera!
I know the feeling. Got a girlfriend that is three years older than me (24 vs 27) and all the sudden all her friends are getting pregnant and look so happy. I bet they just do it to give my girlfriend strange ideas


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

stop posting empty lines Decado and send some pics!


----------



## Decado (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok: here we go.

this is me looking scared cuz all the sudden i turned around and there was a bright flash in my face. and this is my girlfriend sitting on a chair.

enjoy


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

hehe, much better! Funny, on the thumbnail pic you look like a woman (like you have earrings and red hair and pale face...)  
Nice pics! I remember you posted some pics before, right?


----------



## Decado (Feb 24, 2004)

jepp, posted pic before. jepp, the thumbnail is kind of androgyne


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 24, 2004)

Decado said:
			
		

> Guten Morgen and kalimera!
> I know the feeling. Got a girlfriend that is three years older than me (24 vs 27) and all the sudden all her friends are getting pregnant and look so happy. I bet they just do it to give my girlfriend strange ideas



Kalimera  As for "strange" ideas: Ok about your girlfriend but what about you? Do you get any "strange" ideas on that matter?


----------



## Decado (Feb 24, 2004)

only cold sweat and death-wishes


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's an updated pic of me


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 24, 2004)

*Decato:
only cold sweat and death-wishes*

lol lol lol lol


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 24, 2004)

dlloyd said:
			
		

> Here's an updated pic of me



Upside-down,
inside-out,
boy,
you turn me


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh, oooops!


----------



## senne (Feb 24, 2004)

this is me at the beach in Belgium, next to me is my girlfriend


----------



## senne (Feb 24, 2004)

fully awake in Barcelone.


----------



## senne (Feb 24, 2004)

me.


----------



## Randman (Feb 24, 2004)

My Significant Other and me a few months ago. Not sure what caused me to have such a goofy grin on my face at the time.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey Senne, that girl on your full_awake_pic looks very interested in what you and the photographer are doing. If it wasn't your girlfriend taking that pic, I would rather hide this one from her.  

So, Randman, where did you hide your pic? Or does Safari have a beauty-filter?


----------



## Randman (Feb 24, 2004)

I think it was the goofy grin (mine). Probably activated some filter.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

Hehe, now I understand your choice of avatars 
Very nice


----------



## Randman (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks... I think.


----------



## mr. k (Feb 24, 2004)

Is there something wrong with me?  Could I have a miswritten cookie or something?  I don't see any images or links to images on these pages...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

weird, can't see Randmans pics anymore..
But hey mr.k, feel free to post your pics. We surely will be able to see yours


----------



## mr. k (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't have any good digital mugs - I really think the only digital picture of myself is me at a distance on a misty day.  I can check iPhoto though.  It's been real confusing reading threads making references to attached files and not being able to see the files though.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmm....got the digicam so I might as well put up a picture i took with it of my face...eh...Here goes


----------



## speedfreak (Feb 24, 2004)

Just me - doing some restoration work on an old farm building.


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2004)

it's cool to see posting to this thread again. total konfusion looks alot like sogni. and it's good to see another 'not 20 something face' speedfreak.


----------



## speedfreak (Feb 24, 2004)

edX said:
			
		

> ... good to see another 'not 20 something face' speedfreak.


LOL I'm a 30 something.


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2004)

well, no offense, but in that pick you look closer to 'something' than to 30. i like the pic. it's a semi candid shot that shows as much of what you do as what you look like. 

at any rate, let me say wlecome to macosx.com since you've only been here since january.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 25, 2004)

edX, it's time for you to fresh us up with some new pics!


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 25, 2004)

Yeah! Because Gandalf the White is a bit old


----------



## senne (Feb 25, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Hey Senne, that girl on your full_awake_pic looks very interested in what you and the photographer are doing. If it wasn't your girlfriend taking that pic, I would rather hide this one from her.



haha, that girl is Gitte, one of the best friends of my girlfriend, no problem at all


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 25, 2004)

I had to mention this. You know, we are not just helping eachother technically...


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 25, 2004)

hulkaros said:
			
		

> And I bet that in some other discussions, if not, in most discussions, you can understand the 75%
> 
> Big Fat Greek Wedding was a great movie and certainly deserves at least a part 2  And remember: If you have ANY health problems just spray them away



yea, heh. 75 % of some discussions knowing only the word malaka. isnt it amazing: 

how did you know i spray away my health problems? can you see from the people#s posting styles what health problems they have, or did i say ..  ?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 25, 2004)

Gia, did you finally clean your room for a shot? (I know, this was from another thread, but it would fit in here as well )
Hey, what about me as a drill instructor of this thread? 
I will make you spoilers post your pics! I want them all! Your whole iphoto gallery


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 25, 2004)

yes, yes. i will clean more my room and make pics. 

but .. Ed has now a really nice camera. Maybe time for him too to take some pics. I love my camera, he has the same one except the even higher resolution one.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 25, 2004)

That's what I love: ppl snitching on other. This is very welcomed. So, Ed...


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 25, 2004)

Ed? Ed? Where art though?  Or something like that


----------



## senne (Feb 26, 2004)

*EdX according to Google*


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 26, 2004)

hehe, far away from the reality!


----------



## Randman (Feb 26, 2004)

Ed Bangs, He bangs, He bangs...


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2004)

actually, there is a pic of the real me to be found by googling. but you have to use my real name and not my aka. it is circa mid 1990's. look for ed what's his name.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 26, 2004)

Was that photo in Columbus.. in 1996.. after having sold a couple dozen of the $10 shirts during the lunch hour?


----------



## Randman (Feb 26, 2004)

Shouldn't you be hawking Niners stuff rather than Browns?


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh come on Ed... Post that pic!


----------



## Randman (Feb 27, 2004)

If it's copyrighted, and it appears that it is, then I don't think it can be posted. A link could be made to it, but Ed did give all the info needed for a goggle.


----------



## Arden (Feb 28, 2004)

You want Ed?  You got it:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showpost.php?p=164682&postcount=298
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showpost.php?p=164682&postcount=326
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showpost.php?p=164689&postcount=327
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showpost.php?p=164689&postcount=328


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 28, 2004)

Nahhhhh, those are old pics. We want some fresh and new ones. Come on Ed, why did you spend so much money on a new digicam? Now there is a great opportunity to use it  Any hey Arden, when will you get your hands on a cam as well?
Last but not least: how long does it take you, Gia to clean your room??


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 28, 2004)

I cleaned it today .. I'll need to put the batteries on tomorrow. Now I can say I cant be on my mac online till I'm back home, so I will post it within the next 10 days in any case. I will as well try to make some photos in Scotland. Do we have any members around Glasgow, Paisley, Largs..? 

It was Ed's gf who bought him the camera I think. 

Arden.. you too. Fresh pictures of you and your girl..


----------



## Arden (Feb 29, 2004)

I have a digicam (the one I used for the MWSF pictures) but it won't recognize any of the CF cards... but perhaps I'll scan some prints.  Better than nothing, no?

I haven't really changed much in the last, oh, 6 or 8 months since I posted my pictures... the only thing that really changes is the length of the hair on my head and on my face.  I'm guessing not much changes (or has changed) about Ed either... who knows, though, he may have gotten a sex change operation or something.    ::ha::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 9, 2004)

10 days are over Gia... 
And Ed, don't pretend you are not logged. You gotta paste some fresh pics as well. Come on guys and gals! Post pics


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 10, 2004)

hmpf! C'mon...


----------



## edX (Mar 10, 2004)

no amount of prodding is going to get a new pic out of me before i have one i want to share. i have neither the time nor the energy to go and take one just for this. i assure you i haven't changed that much from my previous pics.


----------



## chevy (Mar 10, 2004)

so rare that I'm gone !


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 10, 2004)

Hmmmm, very nice, you are. 


Come on Ed, we all know you _want_ to post a new one


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Mar 10, 2004)

joining in on the party way too late, but here i am....


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 10, 2004)

nice place! where's that?


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Mar 11, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> nice place! where's that?


It's at a resteraunt called The Beach House that's in the small city of Cardiff here in sunny San Diego!


----------



## edX (Mar 11, 2004)

nice pics chevy and michael. i was just talking to someone who used to live in cardiff at work the other day. cardiff is a beautiful place. personally i miss sunset cliffs in OB though. still, i'm just up highway 1 a few hundred miles and the weather up here has been almost san diego like for the last few days.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes, nice pics .. Cardiff is nice too - but I've only been to Cardiff, Wales so far ..


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 11, 2004)

Gia, you dare to post in this thread without pics? Remember your promised 10 days???


----------



## scruffy (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's me.  In my living room, with my kitten.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 16, 2004)

cute one!
Anyway, am asking myself who of you two has more hairs around the face  
Just kidding. Really nice pic!
You could impress a lot of women with this pic. The strong man who has a very little  and violative cat in his hands and knows to protect it. Unfortunately your wedding ring is too visible


----------



## markceltic (Apr 16, 2004)

If you really want to look at this go ahead.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey Marc,
somehow I got the impression all bakers are more or less "huge". I mean, all those wonderful cakes and breads.. No wonder. So, how did you manage to prevent this? 
Plus: is it true bakers have to wake up around 4am?


----------



## markceltic (Apr 17, 2004)

Now Zammy not all bakers are" huge".I manage to prevent this by making just enough for our stores therefore not leaving anything behind for me to indulge in.True alot of shops do start early but since I live acrosss the road from work we usually start about 7 am & finish whenever we want.


----------



## scruffy (Apr 17, 2004)

Interesting, I usually think of bakers as being fairly slim and muscular - all that kneading, and bread isn't exactly high in fat.  I only know two bakers, but neither one of them is huge.  One is a cake and pastry baker for a restaurant (that has very good cakes and pastries), and even he is not overweight.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 17, 2004)

hehe, funny actually. I know few bakers (it's good to have a baker as a friend! ) and they have all the same pattern: short hair, strong arms and a huuuuggee belly


----------



## bobw (Apr 17, 2004)

I've been doing service work in bakeries for years in the US, and very few bakers are fat. I'd have trouble getting through the doorway if I was a baker. That would be okay if I was inside when it happened


----------



## markceltic (Apr 17, 2004)

How true bobw you can't be too overweight, how would you do your work afterall?Plus with all the sweating, lifting of bags of flour & such.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 17, 2004)

Maybe the bakers have to learn to either become immune to the sweet smells of all teh fency things they bake ...  I used to like bread and many pastries, now I have the challange of creating breads and pastries from corn and rice ... now I adore corn tortillas but one pack of them lasts for a long time ...
Would you have a pic of you wearing the baker hat mark? 
Scruffy you look a bit like your avatar ..


----------



## markceltic (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry Giaguara but I can't stand to wear a hat! So the hairnet will have to suffice,but they just make a guy look weird so I won't be showing that here!


----------



## cigar (May 2, 2004)

Ok..my part then in this:_ "Who are you "_.
Me and the girlfriend at Halloween.
Batman's 'Poison Ivy'  meets Planet of the Apes


----------



## themacko (May 2, 2004)

Well I'm on my work computer right now, so I don't have access to any "normal" photos of myself but I do have this:


----------



## markceltic (May 2, 2004)

OMG cigar the abs on your girl holy shoot!She actually goes with a guy who smokes?


----------



## mr. k (May 2, 2004)

heres my picture - not a great one but are photos on your id ever any good?
http://umn.edu/lookup/photo?did=xfyyw83ur


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 30, 2004)

Let's not forget about this thread.
Come on, we have a bunch of new ppl here that are posting a lot. Let us see how you guys look like..


----------



## diablojota (Jun 30, 2004)

http://www.pc-ware.co.uk/uk/company/public_relations/pc-ware_team.htm

My pic is on there, but I don't work in London, nor is my title "Technical Services Consultant".  I've been promoted a few times, and am now in Germany


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 30, 2004)

So, Frank it is? Nice team it was.
Btw, "pc-ware.."??


----------



## diablojota (Jun 30, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> So, Frank it is? Nice team it was.
> Btw, "pc-ware.."??



It was a nice team.  Still is a great team. I do a lot of support for them trying to grow the business.

PC-Ware is it.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 30, 2004)

I was wondering how such a mac freak like you is also involved in pc-ware..


----------



## diablojota (Jun 30, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> I was wondering how such a mac freak like you is also involved in pc-ware..



Well, at the office I am a closet Mac fan.


----------



## hazmat (Jun 30, 2004)

In action.


----------



## solidsnake (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## markceltic (Jul 1, 2004)

Why so serious there solidsnake? Lighten up a little , don't worry be happy.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 3, 2004)

Heh. I just .. didn't get a job which makes me sad for the reason they used for hiring someone else but .. well - the job would have been fixing some pcs on some banks in UK. 10,000 pcs to fix from distance. I think on a bad day I'd have asked them to zap the pram or hold down the apple key while pressing the ctrl-alt-del. 

Once I finally have my camera cables, I can probably upload some pictures...  Nice to see more pics of you guys.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jul 4, 2004)

bought a webcam for my dad and took this pic tonight to try it out. I'm not sold on the quality of the pic, though i guess it isnt important since it'll be used for internet transmission. 
Anyone have any good/bad comments on the iSight? I almost bought him that one, but its firewire and he hasn't made the 'switch'...yet. 

-J-


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2004)

I think the pic is pretty good for a webcam. And hey, those perfectly shaped eyebrows, are they worked out or naturally?


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jul 5, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> I think the pic is pretty good for a webcam. And hey, those perfectly shaped eyebrows, are they worked out or naturally?



no, they're 'worked out', i have to, otherwise i'd look like a muppet! ha!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2004)

Hehe, special thanks to our parents, huh?


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jul 5, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Hehe, special thanks to our parents, huh?



exactly. 'uni-brow' or 'bert' is not something kids should have to endure growing up. ahahhah


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 5, 2004)

Oh My!


----------



## Cat (Jul 5, 2004)

Hagrid! Is that you? My you have lost some weight ... 

I'll post some pics of myself if I find one where I am not drunk or drinking ... it seems like people only ever take a picture of me at parties ...


----------



## kendall (Jul 6, 2004)

who knew hagrid looked like a fat charles manson?!


----------



## solidsnake (Jul 6, 2004)

markceltic said:
			
		

> Why so serious there solidsnake? Lighten up a little , don't worry be happy.


 tough day at work...


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 11, 2004)

an autoportrait and my eye  ::alien::


----------



## markceltic (Jul 11, 2004)

I can't over how serious you look Giaguara.Is there something troubling you?What could I do to help?::love:: Just a smilie to say whatever you want it to say.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 13, 2004)

well the story with that picture is that i had spent half an hour crying before taking it. just something a female non-geek would NEVER do ... show a picture of herself after crying and au naturel. everything was going really wrong about 10 days ago when i took that picture.  keep thumbs up for having a VERY good reason to smile for tomorrow afternoon, so I will send a BIG smile pic.


----------



## markceltic (Jul 14, 2004)

Amazing!Something like this makes me wonder if all artists suffer for their work.Do you always feel this comfortable with everybody here to show this side of you to the "world".


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jul 15, 2004)

I think it was a excellent photographic representation of the "other side". All day, everyday we are inundated with happy smiling faces and wonderful things. (Its even worse here because I live in Florida where every ad, billboard, commercial, etc. is of the beach with beautiful people smiling and having fun) The world is not happy and smiley all the time. There is a plethora of emotion in all of us, besides what is recorded on film (digital media?). I am a photography nut, and some of my favorite types of pictures are those that evoke emotion and feeling through representations of others in that state. 

Just to pass along, here is one of my favorite sites:

http://www.photo.net/

...good website for posting photos for critique and advice, lots of cool pics here.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 21, 2004)

*refreshing this thread*


----------



## Jeffo (Oct 21, 2004)

jbartlett said:
			
		

> As for number of users male vs. female, I can vouch for my office. We're 100% Mac at the office (85% female), and the majority use Macs when they go home.



Man I am sure alot of guys would like to work there.


----------



## Jeffo (Oct 21, 2004)

Iuis said:
			
		

> I do use IE and love it



I'm sorry!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 21, 2004)

this thread is about posting pics and not commenting lines.


----------



## Jeffo (Oct 21, 2004)

well i was gonna get to it i swear, but i, unlike some, read all 16 pages of this post and I am a slow reader and could only get in a few minutes here and there and then had lunch and so on, so it took time to finish the entire thread.  BUT, if you had read the entire thread yourself you would have realized that the general attitude of the thread was to post a picture, but there was also alot of conversation about the pictures and what-not too.

</defense>

My father (left) and me (right)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 21, 2004)

Now that's a nice pic. Actually I found that forcing the ppl with such provocative lines is the only way to make them post some private pics. 
[compliment to your Dad]There is not such a huge difference in age between you and your dad, right? [/compliment to your Dad]


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 21, 2004)

Heh. Ok, my pics here were old. I haven't recently taken anything interesting, but here something from August (at work, shot taken with iSight) and in September, swimming in the sea.


----------



## chevy (Oct 21, 2004)

movie doesn't move


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 21, 2004)

lol!
The sea pic makes me freeze here. It looks darn cold and seeing you this slightly dressed... brrrrrr


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 21, 2004)

Me after I emptied the trailer of the truck. 164 computers were unloaded and put into my parents garage. I was really happy when it was done


----------



## chevy (Oct 21, 2004)

You made a Linux farm ?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 21, 2004)

Nahhh, I am more into profit.  Will refresh my thread on those computers soon. Am still buying those parts (serial mouse, DIN keyboards, ISA sound cards, >2.5gb harddisks, few cables...).


----------



## Viro (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's a picture of me in Liverpool in front of the Lusitania's propeller.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 22, 2004)

Now I finally know what that "thing" behind you on your avatar is.


----------



## Dorn (Nov 1, 2004)

Hint, I'm on the right...

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/dorn_g/detail?.dir=ecfe&.dnm=4182.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, the girl on your left looks like Gia. Or do we really have too less girls in this forum?


----------



## Dusky (Nov 1, 2004)

> Wow, the girl on your left looks like Gia



In another thread Dorn says she's an Apple employee...  and I believe Gia's one, too.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 2, 2004)

Gia and Apple employee? Now it makes sense how she got her hands on two nice powerbooks. But seriously, is that Gia? Hey Gia, come here and let us know!


----------



## Dorn (Nov 2, 2004)

I am not one to kiss and tell, so will let Gia answer. 

-Dorn


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 2, 2004)

Well ... hehe. Actually I have only one powerbook myself .. 
But the totals of the house where I live .. well, 6 people of which 6 work for a very nice computer company ... would look somehting like : 1 powerbook 17", I think abour 3 powerbooks 12", 2-3 ibooks 12", 1 ibook clamshell, airmac, airport express, an unknown number of ipods, digital cameras, mobile phones, a newton 2000, soon to add an imac g5, a dual g5, an xserve raid sfp ...  (and at work desk atm only a g4, an emac, one powerbook 17" ... 

So, what do you guys think? Is it me ...? Should I add a poll ...?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 2, 2004)

Well, considering your and Dorns locations..
I would guess it's you. 
But didn't you have few books on one of your posted pics in your flat? I never get over enviousness and that's why I remember so well.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh wait, I did post a few pics of my room. But I moved.. still living on the same street, just in a different house. I'll take eventually some pics ..


----------



## Dusky (Nov 2, 2004)

> 6 people of which 6 work for a very nice computer company ...



Anyone of them goes by the name of Steve Jobs?  It's a small world... no surprises.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 2, 2004)

No, not living with anyone called Steve.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Nov 2, 2004)

this isnt my normal face, but i havent dressed up for halloween in a long time, so i thought id share this one! hahah


----------



## markceltic (Nov 2, 2004)

Positivily hideous! ::evil::


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 8, 2004)

Me last Saturday browsing in Mohar, and more pics. 

And me + Dorn in Galway (we 2 are on right).


----------



## Wally (Dec 5, 2004)

this is Wally


----------



## Convert (Dec 8, 2004)

They're all very cool pics, out of the ones I've seen, you all look great!

Do you think a new topic should be started? In all respect, it's hard searching 43 pages to find pics of different members (Always wondered what Zammy and ElDio look like, they're the smartest people I know, I'm weird, lol) and I can't use search. If I try, and enter "Zammy Sam" and the title of this thread it'll just pick up all his posts, and I don't fancy going through all of them, no offense intended.

Anyhow, just my opinion.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks Convert! I feel very flattered. But I think you are mixing me with ElDiablo. He is the real geek. I just try to place my posts close to his.. 
Anyway, here are my pics:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7815&page=41&pp=15
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7815&page=33&pp=15


----------



## Convert (Dec 8, 2004)

Lol, nope, I mean both of ya. Not Eldio though, I meant Eldiablo, well, after I realised that's how it's spelt :S .

But seriously, the 4 most helpful people here IMO are you, El, Fryke and bobw.

What part of Germany do you live in?


----------



## MBHockey (Dec 8, 2004)

taken a few weeks ago...don't know why the preview looks so weird


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 9, 2004)

Convert, I am happy I was able to help you out together with Eldiablo, Fryke and bobw. I am living in Saarbrücken - close to the border of france. The next big cities are Köln, Stuttgart and Mannheim, if these are familiar to you. So, where are you from?
MBHockey, looks like we should advertise with your and some others pics to make this forum more attractive to girls.


----------



## Convert (Dec 9, 2004)

_Very_ cool pic MB.

Zammy, I am originally from Iraq but I have lived in England most of my life. I am very interested in Germany (I should do some more research on it!) and my friend lives there. I may be going to see her soon. I forget what town/city/village she lives in but it's to the west of Berlin.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 9, 2004)

Iraq? Hi neighbor!  I am originally from iran. I might be wrong, but I think you haven't yet posted a pic of yours. If so, what are you waiting for?


----------



## quiksan (Dec 9, 2004)

i'm not sure I've posted on here (important?  no.)  but even if I have, I'm fatter now, so it'll be a nice new pic.  lol

this is me and my 7month old son (uh, I'm on the left)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 9, 2004)

hehe, really nice pic, quicksan! So, your avatar is you as well? Your son looks really cute. 
However, after checking your birthday I realized that you are a young dad (at least for german standards). To be honest: you are pushing me really bad.  
So, what is your son looking at? Your alubook?


----------



## Convert (Dec 9, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Iraq? Hi neighbor!  I am originally from iran. I might be wrong, but I think you haven't yet posted a pic of yours. If so, what are you waiting for?



Iran? Wow, I didn't realise that! 
I haven't posted a pic yet, I'll post one when I have time. I had a barium X ray this morning and the stuff's making me feel sick.


----------



## MBHockey (Dec 9, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Convert, I am happy I was able to help you out together with Eldiablo, Fryke and bobw. I am living in Saarbrücken - close to the border of france. The next big cities are Köln, Stuttgart and Mannheim, if these are familiar to you. So, where are you from?
> MBHockey, looks like we should advertise with your and some others pics to make this forum more attractive to girls.




hahaha


----------



## quiksan (Dec 9, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> hehe, really nice pic, quicksan! So, your avatar is you as well? Your son looks really cute.
> However, after checking your birthday I realized that you are a young dad (at least for german standards). To be honest: you are pushing me really bad.
> So, what is your son looking at? Your alubook?



yup, avatar is me too.  (wasn't thinking about that when i posted)
thanks - he's a little lady killer for sure.  
i guess I'm youngish to be a dad - my other son is going to be 3 in january.    but I'm glad I didn't wait.  They've got me out of energy already - can't imagine if I'd waited till I was older to have kids.  they'd be killing me!  lol
(sorry, not sure what you mean by "you are pushing me really bad."...?)

think my son was watching his 'big' brother fishing actually.


----------



## Convert (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Quiksan, if you're thinking of having more children, perhaps, this may interest you.

Oh, and this, and this, and this, may interest you too. I hope you get what I mean on the last 3 links


----------



## Convert (Dec 9, 2004)

quiksan said:
			
		

> yup, avatar is me too.  (wasn't thinking about that when i posted)
> thanks - he's a little lady killer for sure.
> i guess I'm youngish to be a dad - my other son is going to be 3 in january.    but I'm glad I didn't wait.  They've got me out of energy already - can't imagine if I'd waited till I was older to have kids.  they'd be killing me!  lol
> (sorry, not sure what you mean by *"you are pushing me really bad."*...?)
> ...



Maybe he means you're making him look very old? 2 children (I am guessing so), and you're a young dad, and maybe this is a big difference to Zammy. So maybe, just maybe, you are making him look bad? I don't know, it's an interesting thought ot dive into, but, it's Zammy's personal life, and I shall endavour no more! I mean, he's a cool guy, I'd like to, well, I'm sure his life is interesting, it'd be cool to know what's Germany's like, but....um....oh **** it I'm digging a hole LOL.


----------



## quiksan (Dec 9, 2004)

lol
thanks Convert

I actually put my pb on my chest when I'm laying in bed.  so no worries there...

your meaning with the mini's being I'd have to buy more, or they'd be buying for me (on fathers'd day etc)?  Either way it's cool - i'm all about too much tech gear, so the more the merrier around my house.


----------



## Convert (Dec 9, 2004)

Nah, you buy for them of course . 

Although, 3 mini ipods for Fathers day wouldn't be too bad! When I have kids (if) I'm going to learn how to permantly change their mac wallpapers to "Buy this (image of an ipod 240GB colour edition, probably) for dad". Poifect.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 9, 2004)

Convert, the very close origin of you and me is getting obvious. You got the point of "pushing me really bad".  And sorry quiksan for not being precise enough. I am one year older than you and yet not even married. Seeing you as a happy father with at least one great looking son makes me envious and "pushes" me to already take the big step. 
However, the fact I am not married yet shows how boring my life must be. No woman wants to share it with me.. 
It's really fun to see the face behind the nick and the avatar. A pity we started this thread so early. Maybe if we had a "guess how the person looks like" thread before, things would have been really funny and interesting. 
But let me express my current emotions: it's a pleasure to be around such nice ppl! And that's actually the most interesting part of my life (beside the wonderful moments with my girlfriend [she might be reading this ]). If someone now thinks this must be poor, he/she/it doesn't know our forum yet..


----------



## quiksan (Dec 9, 2004)

i'll make this my last post (as far asOT goes...) in this thread, but:

gotcha Zammy.
Well, life certainly gets less boring when kids arrive.  little time for yourself is the result most often.  but that's fine.  it's fun, albeit a challenge.
I almost miss 'boring' when there's 2 little boys and a dog making as much noise as they can...  
But agreed - it's fun to see all the people you're 'talking' to on a daily basis.  funny how you read so much into an avatar as you make a mental image of the people you're seeing in daily posts
course with mine, i guess i just look like a confused idiot.  ok, so it's not that far off...


----------



## Convert (Dec 9, 2004)

I went to a friend's christening last sunday (wearing a suit....LOL) and I met her cousin, he was only 2. He was great, we got on so well, I looked after him all day. The cutest (yet scariest) part of the day was how he started calling me "mummy"...when I explained how I didn't have the features to be his mummy, he said "mummy 2". I am happy.

Oh and guys, ya can call me Mo if ya want (short for Mohammed  ).

I remember someone said when I first came here, I'd be one of those who asked a question, got their mac, and never came back. But here I am, still.  

Anyhow, some images. I am sorry, but I must include Hannah my guitar. I named her after a best friend who passed away, and I feel comfortable with her. So on goes the slide show.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 9, 2004)

Nice to see the face behind convert. I hope this won't be offending for you (or to any fans), but you sorta remind me to Lenny Kravitz. How well are you with the guitar and where is that wonderful location infront of your balcony?
However, calling your guitar after a passed friend and keep him present is a very nice deed. It would be like talking to your friend any time you play on the guitar..


----------



## Convert (Dec 9, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Nice to see the face behind convert. I hope this won't be offending for you (or to any fans), but you sorta remind me to Lenny Kravitz. How well are you with the guitar and where is that wonderful location infront of your balcony?
> However, calling your guitar after a passed friend and keep him present is a very nice deed. It would be like talking to your friend any time you play on the guitar..



Hey I don't mind reminding ya of Kravitz. I've been playing 9 months, teaching myself, only recently started learning chords (other than power chords). My main influence at first was Nirvana, so my songs were a bit...meh...angry. But most of my songs (about 20 out of 28) are acoustic, the ones I like. I guess I am just an acoustic player. I have been invited to two bands, dunno what I'll do.

That location is Spain. Almeria in fact. I took my guitar (I am kinda sad, I know). When/If I move to germany, the air services had better have god loading policies. I put my guitar in the Fragile Luggage conveyer belt. When I got to spain the hard case had a huge dent. When I got back it was even worse. I intend to move to Germany when I learn the language. I know little, my favourite phrase is "Ich bin ein(e?) flascher!" (Yay, I'm a bottle!).

And it's nice to know that someone understands my naming of the guitar. She was a very cool person indeed. It is like talking to her.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 18, 2005)

*refresh*


----------



## Arden (Jan 19, 2005)

Refresh, indeed!  I'll have to put up some more recent pictures of myself... I took one this morning before i went to work.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 19, 2005)

The tough look was me posing for someone... I'm friendly, really. 
I'll try to get a friendlier pic soon.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 20, 2005)

Hehe, you really should! I can't imagine a smile on that face.. 
Let me guess why you went for the 12'' alubook: you can throw it and chop off ppls heads. For that purpose it's light, tiny and stable so you can open the lid and listen to Alanis.. 
Kidding! Keep on adding pics.


----------



## quiksan (Jan 20, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> I'll have to put up some more recent pictures of myself... I took one this morning before i went to work.



Is it pretty typical of you to take a picture of yourself before work Arden?  

I mean, I understand checking yourself in the mirror ("wow, I look _good_!") before leaving, but a picture?  lol


----------



## anerki (Jan 20, 2005)

Eep, about that time of the year again. Picture is about 2 years old now I think. I'm the one on the right. Girl on the left is a friend of mine, awesome girl!

Erm, if I remember correctly this was taken after I had finished working on a fridaynight, it turns hazy after that picture so don't bother that I look wrecked  (I work fridays and sometimes saturdays as a bartender)


----------



## Sogni (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey now!
Old pictures with cute girls DO NOT COUNT!!! Cuz I'm sure I could dig up a few of those. heh 
Oh wait, this is not a competition - is it? heh


----------



## anerki (Jan 20, 2005)

How bout just new pictures of cute girls then?


----------



## Sogni (Jan 20, 2005)

uhh... no - I'm private about my cute girls and only an elite few get to see them.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 20, 2005)

So Sogni, where is the picture of yours with a smile?


----------



## Sogni (Jan 20, 2005)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> So Sogni, where is the picture of yours with a smile?



Hmm... sorry, I tried that - but my camera got a BSOD!   
 ::ha::


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 20, 2005)

Here is my contribution (!) to the thread.


----------



## applewhore (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, I just finished reading all 45 pages of this thread - nice to meet you all at last!


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2005)

quiksan said:
			
		

> Is it pretty typical of you to take a picture of yourself before work Arden?
> 
> I mean, I understand checking yourself in the mirror ("wow, I look _good_!") before leaving, but a picture?  lol


No, not usually.  I figured I'd take one so you all could see what I look like in my floor outfit (like you care ).  So here I am, showered, shaved (quicky with an electric, but shaved nonetheless), and decked out in stripes.  I'll get some more of me drumming up later (and not in PJ's this time!).


----------



## Sogni (Jan 21, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> No, not usually.  I figured I'd take one so you all could see what I look like in my floor outfit (like you care ).  So here I am, showered, shaved (quicky with an electric, but shaved nonetheless), and decked out in stripes.  I'll get some more of me drumming up later (and not in PJ's this time!).



What, you work at Footlocker now?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 21, 2005)

lol!
nixgeek, this pic doesn't look so much like the one on your public profile?!


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 21, 2005)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> lol!
> nixgeek, this pic doesn't look so much like the one on your public profile?!



My wife _just recently_ took this picture after I got my hair cut.  I will update the profile pic soon.  I figured the one there now was more indicative of my preference of machine and OSes.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2005)

Me & Dorn ...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

I bet you love that pic, Gia. This way the size-difference between you and Dorn is not visible. (ok, don't know where I got this impression but I think Dorn is a lot taller, right?)


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 24, 2005)

Nope. He's perfect. Not too tall. Perfect to kiss (if we both are bare feet, or both have shoes.. slightly too tall to kiss when I'm on my socks and he's wearing shoes..)  (so, maybe 3" difference?)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

Sogni, we are still waiting for a smiling picture.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 24, 2005)

Bah! You're not going to let it go, are you? 

Ok, FINE! 







I hate taking pictures of myself smiling. 
heh


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

lol! I see you are trying hard, Sogni.  
Hey, I am also into fancy beards. How much time does it take you to shave? 45mins here. Due to this I am shaving only twice a week.


----------



## Convert (Jan 24, 2005)

It takes me a while to shave if I use shaving cream, etc. Too much time, time that I do not have.

I just use water, much easier.

I feel like a real man now. Raar.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 24, 2005)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> lol! I see you are trying hard, Sogni.
> Hey, I am also into fancy beards. How much time does it take you to shave? 45mins here. Due to this I am shaving only twice a week.



45 Minutes??? Shaving WHAT???  
Uhh... nevermind!!! I don't want to know!  LOL

Seriously tho, once you have a look you want, just do a "maintenance" shave every other day, takes me no more than 5 minutes tops to maintain this one. Of course when it gets too long I do a quick run with the electric trimmer. 

No shaving cream or anything special other than my shaver (Gillette Mach 3 Turbo). Just step out of the shower, give the mirror a few minutes to defog (usually enough time to dress and brush teeth) and go at it.

I've also let my sideburns get long, plus I have a pony tail (all my hair except for sideburns is getting evenly long into the tail) so no spending $ on haircuts, minimal time shaving, and I look like this. And girls seem to like it.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 24, 2005)

Sogni said:
			
		

> 45 Minutes???



That was my same reaction when I ready Zammy's post.  Usually, it takes me about 10 minutes to get my face clean shaven around the goatee.  And every once in a while I have to trim the goatee down.  But 45 minutes??  To each his own I guess... 

I'll probably get bored of it after a while though.  Always happens.  I end up shaving it all off and then months later leave it back on.  As if the kids weren't enough excitement already for me to keep from being finicky about my goatee.

Although sometimes I do mess around with my wife and leave some weird moustache or something that'll gross her out right before I shave it off.  ::ha::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

lol, actually I tried to keep the wonderment down and said 45mins instead of 1h (as it is sometimes). And it's really JUST my face I am shaving. 
So, why does it take so much time? First of all I am persian and bless my parents (more my father) for the very good and strong hair-growth. Unfortunately it also affected my face which is the price for all this. So, even if I would just shave everything off it would take me 30mins. I am not using a blade but my electro-shaver Braun Activator. Don't know which method is faster, but for a Baby-butt quality I will need to move over the skin several times. Now imagine how much time it takes leaving a tiny line along my lower jaw bone. Also consider I have to adjust the hairlength everytime I shave. And that's also quite time-consuming. So, in the end I am mostly done within 45mins. Maybe I should also add that my neck needs to be shaved as well. Many ppl don't need to do that. And the neck is actually very hard to shave. You will need a lot of practice and a very dry skin to not end up in a massacre.
But hey, what are 90mins in a week? That would be almost 12mins every day. I think it's ok.
But things will definitely change once my gf moves in. Maybe I will just burn off my hair instead of shaving it.


----------



## smithy (Jan 25, 2005)

Blah blah blah...

This is my pic - its a pretty dodgey pic cause its blury and small, but yer u get the overall picture that that is me i guess. That was taken out exploring Kings Kanyon resort in the northern terroritory Australia (near ayres rock - Uluru). Im so happy that my white etnies didnt get hardly any red sand on them and they're still white !!! Also u can only see abit of my sister in that photo and my mum on the left hand side (only her arm) its a pretty shit photo really.

Yup thats smithy


----------



## smithy (Jan 28, 2005)

lol ahahhaha so the thread goes dead after i post my pic.... did all of you just get terrified of my pic ??? lol just joking


----------



## Randman (Jan 28, 2005)

Here  is one from earlier in the month. I took a flight in a vintage Tiger Moth biplane. Fun stuff. The shot is taken by me, holding my camera in front of the cockpit window during a loop-de-loop.  







FYI, the link goes to a close-up. The thumbnail was just after landing.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow Rand, beautiful backdrop. Where is that?


----------



## Randman (Jan 28, 2005)

Surfers' Paradise. On the Gold Coast in Australia, just a stone's throw from Brisbane.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

Time to drop some new pics as well:
1. my fiancee and me
2. me and our little devil in the shopping bags.


----------



## Randman (Jan 28, 2005)

No longer the girlfriend, eh? Congrats.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 28, 2005)

Though she doesn't look that thrilled in the photo.

Cute kitty.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Rand. We are planing to marry in april. But till that time we need to collect many many documents and certifications. It's insane what they want us to file for getting married.
Yeah, she has this tick to start talking at the same moment the pic is been shot. 
The cat is actually 3 months old and already has 2.5kg.


----------



## anerki (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, my sister got a dwarf rabbit that weighs 1.5kgs now. They're supposed to be 1 kilos. What she doesn't know is that I've got secret plans to Rabbitnap the animal and make a nice stew out of it.


----------



## Tetano (Jan 28, 2005)

that's my new horse, 5 years old... it's simply lovely, and it comes from Germany...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

Now I started something in here, huh? Ok, we still like to see ppls faces. 
Tetano, you have a really beautiful horse there!
Let's see if the owner looks as good as the horse.


----------



## Tetano (Jan 28, 2005)

not sure... here is the photo! also your cat is beautiful, and probably is bigger than mine who is two years old...


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 28, 2005)

My wife and I on vacation last September


----------



## Arden (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice pic, Brian.  That looks like a lake, where is it?  (Well, it does if you ignore the horizon...)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, really nice pic, Brian. And hey, you working out, huh?


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 29, 2005)

That's on the Big Island of Hawaii - we went for our 10th anniversary.

Yeah, I lift weights a couple times a week.


----------



## Esquilinho (Mar 28, 2005)

err... why can't I post my pic here? Too dumb?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, here's me. I'm the short one with very little hair... wait, no that doesn't quite narrow it down enough... hmm...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 28, 2005)

Hehe, I love activities in this thread.
Esquilinho, make sure the file is not bigger than 100kb and the mentioned formats.
chornbe, I authorize myself to the assessment judge of this thread and declare your picture as the most sympathic. 
Keep posting!


----------



## chornbe (Mar 28, 2005)

The little one is my youngest (of 5), Sarah. She's a precocious 3 1/2 now and cute as hell! I think we'll keep her. Maybe. Yeah, I guess so.


----------



## Esquilinho (Mar 28, 2005)

I did it! I did it! Mwhawhawhawhahahahah!


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 28, 2005)

Alright....here you go...shield your eyes if you must!
EDIT: I'm climbing the wall, thats my friend eric below me!


----------



## chornbe (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow. Cute. Not you, JohnnyV... the one above you!


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 28, 2005)

Dang   


But yes, I agree...cute.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice pictures! 
Esquilinho, I think you are only the 4th female who posted a pic in this thread. 
chornbe, you THINK you will keep her?? Explain!


----------



## Gig' (Mar 29, 2005)

well I guess it's my turn   

picture taken in a castle during a Fancy Dress party   

and for Zammy-Sam.... : my cool cat


----------



## chornbe (Mar 29, 2005)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> chornbe, you THINK you will keep her?? Explain!



It's a running gag in our house. All the kids are cute. Cute enough that they draw compliments. We just tend to look at the kids with a look of dispassionate acceptance and say something about "well, yeah, not bad looking. We won't throw it back just yet" or something to that effect.

Some people take it as the joke it is. Some people get really squirrelly about it. Ya just never know what's gonna be said when I'm around


----------



## Esquilinho (Mar 29, 2005)

My crazy cat:


----------



## Gig' (Mar 29, 2005)

Esquilinho,

don't think its crazy looks cool to me and an Apple fan too   What's it's name ? mine's Nevis (didn't choose it though) 

One suggestion : looks like we should start a new thread : Let see if real pet looks better than your face


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Zammy..or anyone interested...

Since we are posting pictures of our cats (or other animals), why not startup a Pets Pics thread?   I would, but since I am at work, I don't have a recent picture of our cat here. 

EDIT:

Duh...I should read before I post.


----------



## Esquilinho (Mar 29, 2005)

Gig' said:
			
		

> One suggestion : looks like we should start a new thread : Let see if real pet looks better than your face



héhéhéhé!! Good idea! 

This one is Loki (after the norse god of mischief) - he really is a trickster!

I had another one, called Espinosa, but he died 2 months ago...


----------



## Gig' (Apr 11, 2005)

Seems like the idea of posting a pet thread didn't materialise on the other hand not too many faces showed up since. 

Let's see if this thread is only on pause for easter holiday ?


----------



## drunkmac (Apr 16, 2005)

TaDa. Burned out. 100%. I dont care.


----------



## Esquilinho (Jun 26, 2005)

me on a friends bike (with a borrowed jacket, obviously  ):


----------



## HateEternal (Jun 26, 2005)

Here are a few of me, these are already on the net so it is easier for me to use them.

Recording:






and at a show:


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 27, 2005)

I love activities in this forum!


----------



## Gig' (Jun 27, 2005)

With my wife @ a local music festival called CARIBANA


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow, a very beautiful couple, if I may add. What's the local language in Nyon?
This is a picture from me and my wife.


----------



## Gig' (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Zammy 

local language is french or "romand" to be more specific, romandie being the french part of schweiz but I'm italian and my wife is Swiss but with Thaï origin as you might have guessed 

and would like to return the compliment you two look like a very charming couple ::angel::


----------



## ora (Jun 27, 2005)

Finally showing my face. Me a little overheated in Versoix, next to lac leman, on a very humid day. Just down the lake from Gig actually.

Romande is great for me (a Brit), its like French pronounced so that foreigners will understand it, much much clearer than most French accents.

Glad to hear you're married Zammy, i remember you having a fiancee,i must have missed the big day.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks Gig. I was hoping you might be familiar with german. 

And thanks ora for being glad about my wedding. Yes, my wife / ex-fiancee and I decided to marry after almost 6 years (6 months as fiancee). It wasn't so easy since she was living in Croatia (1200km away from my place) and me in germany. But the wedding made it a lot easier for us to finally move together, although it was very painful to finally get all required documents for the wedding.
Nice to finally see the face behind the smart posts.


----------



## Gig' (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey Zammy 

eventhough I come from trentino alto-adige, used to be austrian till end of 1st WW, I must say that I was pretty annoyed, to say the least,  learning german at school  but can manage to order food and beer i.e my survival kit  and many thanks for your comments and support to this forum

Ora if you got time for a pint one of these days let me know Nyon to Versoix we should be able to make it Cheers


----------



## Gig' (Jun 28, 2005)

Esquilinho said:
			
		

> me on a friends bike (with a borrowed jacket, obviously  ):
> 
> LOL women on a bike way cool, I'll try and post one soon on my new bike (got it last wednesday) that is when I find someone to take the picture for me


----------



## Esquilinho (Jun 28, 2005)

Gig' said:
			
		

> Esquilinho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ora (Jun 28, 2005)

Zammy: Thats great to hear. One of my best mates just went through all that stuff, he married a very sweet australian girl and they have relocated to Sydney. From what i see its worth the effort though, 1200km is waaaay to far away .

Gig: That would be a nice idea- I live in Geneva but work a bit closer to versoix (at CERN). The pic was taken while out to dinner one evening with some work mates.Certainly if i come to check out nyon i'll let you know - i could so with hearing some Bob Marley!


----------



## Gig' (Jun 28, 2005)

Esquilinho said:
			
		

> Gig' said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice to see this thread well alive..  Maybe time for me to update with some pictures as well soon. Sure, living the 1200 km apart must have been sucky, Zammy, but .. imagine 6 hours time zone difference daily + more like 6000 miles... so, being a Mrs 'Dorn' should make it shorter time to allow us to live eithere there or then here.


----------



## Gig' (Jul 29, 2005)

Well haven't found yet someone to take my pic on it
in the meantime here's the bike ::love::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 29, 2005)

With so much chrome on the bike it should be no problem for you to catch yourself.


----------



## Gig' (Jul 29, 2005)

Haven't thought of it that way .... the image might aswell come out distorted though


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 15, 2005)

Me & Dorn in South Padre .. 
(yep, time to add fresher photos people .. to keep the thread fresh)


----------



## hazmat (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok.  Well this is a pic that my friend took of me with his cell phone last week.  Came out weird, but I like it.


----------



## Esquilinho (Oct 15, 2005)

me and my cat, on a lazy Sunday:


----------



## GNoME (Oct 15, 2005)

Got I didn't know the thread was already there. Only three girls I can count from the top of my head and I think there is defenitely a nice mixture of nationality in here.

Pienso que hay espangoles en este foro pero no se si hablan espangol. Gibs es Deutcher hier in das forum ? Itatliens and portugees. 
Pa as portugesas en este foro, se falar portugues tameng un poco ...

Anyways the threads full of broken links and account errors so I didn't get to see all of you...I hope does get fixed.

God so many satanist here on this board I'm getting hungry 
You woudn't understand ...oh well


----------



## Iuis (Oct 16, 2005)

"pero no se si hablan espangol"
I do speak Spanish, I am from Mexico, and I am sure I am the oldest one "here"
Let me find out how to post my picture.


----------



## Iuis (Oct 16, 2005)

Yo.JPG


----------



## Iuis (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't know how to add my picture


----------



## bobw (Oct 16, 2005)

Click Post Reply
Post a short message
Go down to Manage Attachments, click and follow instructions.

When done, click Submit.


----------



## Iuis (Oct 16, 2005)

I hope I am doing this the right way


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 18, 2005)

Iuis said:
			
		

> I hope I am doing this the right way



Yup, you're doing it the right way.

*Nice Hyacinthines!* Are they yours?

I'm a parrot keeper too. You can find a picture of one of mine here in the Gallery:
http://www.macosx.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=479&c=7

I've just acquired another African Grey. We call him _Induna_. Just got him this weekend. I'm doing a lot of bleeding at the mo'!  But we'll win him over.

Still, this is about User photos, not parrot photos. I'm a bit embarrassed about posting my pic here, but those who are desperate to see a pic of CQ can go here:

http://www.v-graphics.co.uk/site/our_people.php


----------



## Iuis (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes, they are mine, I have 3 pairs. I am an exotic birds breeder, I am glad to know that you are also interested in birds.
http://www.criaderodeavesexoticas.com <---- my birds site.


----------



## Veljo (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow Iuis, nice birds! I love birds


----------



## Iuis (Oct 18, 2005)

Veljo, my birds told me to thank you


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

And my cat asked for introduction. 
Nice to see this thread is alive again!


----------



## RacerX (Apr 27, 2006)

So I haven't posted in this thread since... 2001 (it is mainly because I don't like being photographed).

Well, my wife has been playing with our (very cheep) camera and snapped some shots of me in my computer area. As it'll most likely be around 2011 before any more images of me pop up, I figured I would drag up this old thread.

This first couple images is of me in a good mood...





and this second couple pics are of me in a... well, not so good mood (we were running very late for an appointment).





And oddly enough, this is a pic of me back in 1994 with my second Mac (an SE/30).




Like I said, I don't like having pictures taken of me so there aren't many around.


----------



## Dusky (Apr 28, 2006)

RacerX:  I pictured an older person.  I thought you were in your fifties.  Your CPU collection and intellect threw me off.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 28, 2006)

Shield your eyes!!!!


----------



## ora (Apr 28, 2006)

You look pretty......slack 

Nah, nice to put the avatar to a face! Keep postin folks


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 28, 2006)

*WHOA!!!*


----------



## HateEternal (Apr 29, 2006)

This is a little something I did for my Facebook photo. I scaled it down quite a bit so you can't see how terrible I am at cutting things out in photoshop (I really need to learn how to use it correctly). It got a pretty good reaction from almost everyone that knows me, some thought it was real... ha! as if I would unhook my G5 for a second to take a stupid photo, get real!


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 29, 2006)

HateEternal said:
			
		

> This is a little something I did for my Facebook photo. I scaled it down quite a bit so you can't see how terrible I am at cutting things out in photoshop (I really need to learn how to use it correctly). It got a pretty good reaction from almost everyone that knows me, some thought it was real... ha! as if I would unhook my G5 for a second to take a stupid photo, get real!



I noticed that the G5 was kind of small compared to what it would look like in real life.  I helped my father buy one some years ago and that thing is HUGE!  It would have taken up your torso if it were a real one.  This one in the picture is too small to be a real G5


----------



## HateEternal (Apr 29, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> I noticed that the G5 was kind of small compared to what it would look like in real life.  I helped my father buy one some years ago and that thing is HUGE!  It would have taken up your torso if it were a real one.  This one in the picture is too small to be a real G5




Well, I just eyeballed it. But if I stand next to my G5 and line the bottom with my waist it comes up to my chest. If you look that the photo it starts below my waste and comes to about my chest.  It's hard to tell. The G5s are big, but not necessarily that tall. Compared to other computers it seems a lot deeper. It also weighs a ton. I think the box it came in had a sticker for like 58 pounds or something.


----------



## Esquilinho (May 1, 2006)

GNoME said:
			
		

> Pienso que hay espangoles en este foro pero no se si hablan espangol. Gibs es Deutcher hier in das forum ? Itatliens and portugees.
> Pa as portugesas en este foro, se falar portugues tameng un poco ...



Eu sou portuguesa!  And obviously I speak Portuguese!


----------



## Qion (Jul 12, 2006)

I thought I might as well post in here... nobody's ever really "seen" me here!


----------



## SpyMaster (Jul 15, 2006)

Hmmm.....why so negative?


----------



## Qion (Jul 15, 2006)

Ha, it's actually not "negative" -unless you're speaking of my ill comportment!-. It's just masked with a black and white gradient.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 16, 2006)

Qion said:


> Ha, it's actually not "negative" -unless you're speaking of my ill comportment!-. It's just masked with a black and white gradient.



Well, considering that the thread is entitled "Let's see if _*your real face*_ looks better than your desktop," unless your name is Mr. Silver I doubt this is what you really look like.  ::ha::


----------



## Qion (Jul 16, 2006)

Alright, fair enough. Now you get to guess how old I am:


----------



## Iuis (Jul 16, 2006)

I would say: min. 26 and max. 34


----------



## Qion (Jul 16, 2006)

Do I really look 26? Haha. No, it's lower than that.


----------



## Esquilinho (Jul 16, 2006)

I'd say 18-20


----------



## Qion (Jul 16, 2006)

Nope! 15 and proud of it. However, any degradation to my intelligence based upon my age is unmediated fallacy.  

My philosophy is that intelligence and wisdom are not necessarily dependent on age, and that goes for anybody. It's almost like trying to place judgement on someone purely based on what culture they came from. 

Or maybe I'm just being a reactive, self-conscious teenager with problems stemming from an upbringing of constant degrading because of age...


----------



## Draxion (Jul 27, 2006)

Heh...That's pretty nifty I guess Qion.  You do look a bit older than 15 ^_^.

But what About me?  I'm always curious to know how old people think I am.







Oh and Qion...baby...I love you...see you when I get home okay? (lol jk jk)


----------



## ora (Jul 27, 2006)

19? (but i seem increasingly bad at guessing age)


----------



## Iuis (Jul 27, 2006)

Draxion, I would say you are 20


----------



## Esquilinho (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd guess 16


----------



## Qion (Jul 27, 2006)

15 is more like it. Draxion is my chap that lives a couple neighborhoods away... he's finally getting into the world of Mac, and I thought it would be nice to refer him to this lovely establishment we have.


----------



## Draxion (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh yes, mhm!  Jolly old fellow-m'-lad young Qion, sa'!

Anyway, he's right!  I'm 15.  And I'm glad that I can finally get on a Mac instead of waiting on a windows PC...especially my ancient e-Machines.  So um...Long lieve Steve!


----------



## Esquilinho (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey! I should get an award for being so close! I was going to say 15 actually


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 3, 2006)

I never seem to have any pictures of me as I am always the one taking the photo. However, I found this one today (taken last month).


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 3, 2006)

And this is also me, taken in Brighton six weeks ago in a bar at around 4.00 am.


----------



## Qion (Aug 3, 2006)

You look shockingly different than your avatar.


----------



## bbloke (Aug 3, 2006)

Qion said:
			
		

> You look shockingly different than your avatar.


lol

I think it's a good thing rhisiart hasn't ended up looking like Withnail!   

I especially like the photo taken at the bar, rhisiart.  Looked like a good evening.


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 3, 2006)

bbloke said:


> lol
> 
> I think it's a good thing rhisiart hasn't ended up looking like Withnail!
> 
> I especially like the photo taken at the bar, rhisiart.  Looked like a good evening.


Great 'craic' (or 'hwyl' in Welsh). Haven't been to Brighton for many years. It's a great place to visit. Not as up market as say Nice. More Bohemian. 



Qion said:


> You look shockingly different than your avatar.


I just look shocking. Period.

P.S. I might change my avatar to 'I' when I feel like it.


----------



## eshunk (Aug 3, 2006)

Newbie here, 2nd post. This was taken on last assignment a few months back.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 6, 2006)

Hmm... time to clean my Aperture libraries soon, meanwhile added a few pics .. aka recent me and 'mr giaguara'


----------



## RacerX (Aug 6, 2006)

So I just went to my 20th high school reunion (about a month ago actually), but they put up a site with images from our yearbook (I lost mine more than 10 years ago, so I hadn't seen those images in a long time).

Anyways, this is what I looked like more than two decades ago.


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 7, 2006)

RacerX said:


> So I just went to my 20th high school reunion (about a month ago actually), but they put up a site with images from our yearbook (I lost mine more than 10 years ago, so I hadn't seen those images in a long time).
> 
> Anyways, this is what I looked like more than two decades ago.


Where' the helmet?

This is me 20 years ago.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey guys, what's going on?

Here I am again, with my girlfriend!  




http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickyromero/188589342/


----------



## Qion (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey, you guys look good together! There's definite similarity in both your smiles and facial structures.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 23, 2006)

Time for some newer pics for also bunping the thread up a bit .. 




The other .5 ...




And me in the site shirt


----------



## ora (Sep 23, 2006)

A pic of me my friend took when messing with me new camera.


----------



## chevy (Sep 23, 2006)

Just got my iMac 24" with iSight and PhotoBooth...


----------



## ora (Sep 23, 2006)

You don't look so happy chevy, i thought the new iMac might have made you smile!

Fr some reason i still thought of you as David Carradine like from your old Kill Bill avatar


----------



## chevy (Sep 23, 2006)

It's just 36 hours of work, installing OS-X, transfering from the G4, installing Windows, installing the GAMES (that's why we all have Windows, isn't it ?)... after some travel for work.

And the iSight is placed too high for any regular picture.


----------



## ora (Sep 24, 2006)

Fair enough, I look the same about now myself, as am post one set of travel and just pre another when all I want to do is sleep.

And yes, I will be installing Windows on my next mac mostly for games . Oddly, That and outlook.


----------



## chevy (Sep 24, 2006)

I am still able to live without Outlook. Even on my PCs.


----------



## chevy (Sep 24, 2006)

After a good night of sleep !


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 24, 2006)

"this just in: Photo booth involved in photoshop filter resurgence horror"


----------



## chevy (Sep 24, 2006)

I like this filter as is shows the global image by removing the details (when drawing by hand, I also use a lot of similar technics).

But other filter are indeed the horror house... very good for a little fun with friends.


----------



## ora (Sep 24, 2006)

Much happier! 

(My work are MS tied and use the whole exchange server/outlook thing for tasks/mails/calendar etc etc so I'm a bit tied to it, and the non IE PC web interface sucks (no search function etc).


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 24, 2006)

I've resisted revealing myself for a good long while, but here's the good Lieutenant...


----------



## chevy (Sep 24, 2006)

Some sort of little head pain ?


----------



## ora (Sep 24, 2006)

He has the space mumps


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 24, 2006)

freshly washed dreads...

^-^


----------



## ora (Sep 24, 2006)

Washed dreads! heresy! I take it at least no soap.

Good to see the face behind the posts though!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah that was an old photo.  i've stopped washing them unless i have to now, not out of respect or deeper thought or something spritual, but because i;ve found they smell less when i've not washed them for a while.


----------



## ora (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, my mates found the same thing after a while the self cleaning kicks in.


----------



## ian27 (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is me... Scruffy shit I am!!!


----------



## Qion (Dec 17, 2006)

ian27 said:


> Here is me... Scruffy shit I am!!!



¡Si solamente tú debes cerrar tu cinturón!


----------



## Iuis (Dec 17, 2006)

Maybe you just got out of the shower.


----------

